# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  energizer bunny diet progress log (come on 6 pack)

## energizer bunny

For years Ive been trying to get my body fat low enough to see my ABS and after 10 years Im still not there!!!!! I've researched diet, training and steroids for about as long...so should be exactly where I want to be, BUT Im not.....and its all to do with me and food, you see I love training and have never had a problem applying myself, my motivation to train is insane, I love it! With food though Im weak and pathetic, Ill start a diet and crumble or ill say I am allowed a cheat day or weekend, associate my good/relax time with eating crap foods while i watch tv or surf the net.. blah blah blah, basically kidding myself every time........Ive tried all fad diets so that i can justify eating shit at weekends and then ill complain that I dont have abs, telling myself and anyone who will listen that i must have a problem, my thyroid must be low, my genes are shit, my test is low blah blah blah .....well you get the picture, Ive been cheating myself out of abs and no one to blame but my weak ass!!!

well its time for me to put up or shut up!!! SO with this forum and its quality members (vets, beginners anyone willing to help kick my ass) Im going to have my 6 pac for this summer!!!
The lowest I've ever had my body fat % was 15% so first target is 14%!

Project pull your pants up and stop being a lazy, weak and pathetic idiot...starts 07-01-13

Im out of bed for work anywhere between 0300 and 0530 Monday through Friday this all depends on where Im working that day, I leave the house 30mins after waking and im out the house for 10 hours. 2 nights a week Monday and Tuesday Im at college for 3 hours.

so the times of my meals will vary greatly but Im going to stick to this plan....


Stats
AGE-31 years old
HEIGHT-167 cm tall
WEIGHT-85kg (190lbs)
BF%- guess from pics and experience 25%-28% (will get tested ASAP) Ill get a pic up also so you can judge for yourself. 


Goal-to get below 10% and see abs!




DIET
meal 1-whey pro,almond milk,oats

meal 2- Egg whites, 1 slice burgen bread,5 gram butter (might get rid of this meal for something else)

meal 3-chicken breast (will change this up with fish or other meat staying in macros) rice(will change this up with potatoes staying in macros) veg (peppers and greens)

meal 4-(PWO) whey pro, dextrose.

meal 5- mince beef (will change this up with fish or other meat staying in macros) fish oils, veg (peppers and greens)

meal 6-caesin pro,fish oil

total macros using my fitness pal 

calories 1795, 210grams pro, 130grams carbs, 39grams of fat

Training 
ive been training a lot of combat sports this past year but due to college and work im having to take a step back until college is over, so heres my new plan.

Monday- Lower Body power day
Tuesday- Upper Body power day
Wednesday- Muay Thai, MMA
Thursday- Lower Body hypertrophy (20mins HIIT bag work)
Friday- Upper Body hypertrophy (20mins HIIT bag work)
Saturday- a.m run....p.m sparring session
Sunday- Rest

I have been motivated by a few members on here to keep a log and having to take responsibility for what I do seems to be a good idea
Id appreciate any support but will be keeping a log either waycheers

----------


## taaa

looks good will be looking forward to your progress good luck!

----------


## BarneyBhoy

> looks good will be looking forward to your progress good luck!


If u keep posting update pics that might stop you having cheat days if you know your gonna have to post a better pic than last time

----------


## energizer bunny

> looks good will be looking forward to your progress good luck!


cheers mate,,,there will def be progress..

----------


## energizer bunny

> If u keep posting update pics that might stop you having cheat days if you know your gonna have to post a better pic than last time


thats the plan mate, i wont be posting lots of pics just the one for now but ill be taking weekly pics for myself..

----------


## energizer bunny

Just got back in from the shops, bought all my meat,veg etc.......got the old scales out and i cut and weighed all the meats into 125gram bags ready for monday.......prob going to have to revise macros as the nutritional info on the meat i have bought is different than myfitness pal, no hardship.....package info is actually better.

cheers

----------


## Back In Black

We'll done mate. Just a word on packaged macro listings, they are often for cooked weights. If you're unsure as to anything in particular list it here and I'll see what my listings say for uncooked macro's.

----------


## Back In Black

Now, am I missing a post from 405 that I thought I'd seen here previously?

----------


## energizer bunny

> We'll done mate. Just a word on packaged macro listings, they are often for cooked weights. If you're unsure as to anything in particular list it here and I'll see what my listings say for uncooked macro's.


hello mate, really glad you droped in!......how are you healing up?

no 405 hasnt posted in this thread yet, sure he will tho.......

excellent ill have a look now and post up some macros for chicken and mince beef.

----------


## energizer bunny

ahh......it actually says grilled on the package.....chicken breast 130gram, 180cals,37.4 pro, 3.4 fat. 0 carb........

----------


## Back In Black

Well 100g raw chicken breast will yield approx 21g protein and 3G fat and approx 110cals.

Chuck up your meal plan with macro's for each meal. I like your split but just try and have carbs pre and post workout. If you struggle with concentration at college we can try and split that up further.

Oh, personally I hate any simple sugars, especially when cutting. So I'd change that post workout sugar if I were you.

----------


## energizer bunny

> Well 100g raw chicken breast will yield approx 21g protein and 3G fat and approx 110cals.
> 
> Chuck up your meal plan with macro's for each meal. I like your split but just try and have carbs pre and post workout. If you struggle with concentration at college we can try and split that up further.
> 
> Oh, personally I hate any simple sugars, especially when cutting. So I'd change that post workout sugar if I were you.


cheers mate

just done the math on the chicken breasts and lean beef.....125gram chick breast has 120 cals,21.8gram pro,3.2 fat. 0 carb........125gram lean mince beef has 125 cals,26.8 gram pro,4.5 gram fat and zero carb.........so still happy with that..

ill get rid of the simple carbs as soon as i finsih the bag ive just bought lol,,,,,,,ill replace with oats.....

no mate i can survive on zero carbs and train for 3+ hours of high intensity training and feel great so concentration at college wont be effected by lack of carbs.....the boring subjects are another matter lol.....

so are you saying to split my carbs up between pre and post only?..........the thing is meals 5&6 are going to be after 2100 3 nights a week, meal 5 being PPWO........so am i right in saying i shouldnt be having carbs in them?

----------


## Back In Black

Wouldn't bother me what time I trained I would eat pre and post carbs. Honestly, the whole don't eat carbs before bed is irrelevant in this case. Hit your macro's where you should hit them. Goes against most general convention but we are lifters and general convention doesn't apply to us.

Hit your macro's with quality food an you'll be good :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

alrighty there bunny ur off to a good start! im assuming the july 1 2013 start date is a typo  :Wink:  (i was gonna erase that last statement but figd id let it stand so yall can see how dumb i am!) im guessing u write ur dates differently than i do.. day/month/year as opposed to how i do it: month/day/year

07/01/13 for u = 01/07/13 for me which means ur starting on monday right?  :Smilie:

----------


## energizer bunny

> Wouldn't bother me what time I trained I would eat pre and post carbs. Honestly, the whole don't eat carbs before bed is irrelevant in this case. Hit your macro's where you should hit them. Goes against most general convention but we are lifters and general convention doesn't apply to us.
> 
> Hit your macro's with quality food an you'll be good


ok nice one mate..........ill jugle some meals about see what i can do, so aslong as i hit macros and have pre and post carbs it done matter what time of day i get them? e.g if i wanted could i eat all my food in pre and post workout? (not that i would do this tho)...........

----------


## energizer bunny

> alrighty there bunny ur off to a good start! im assuming the july 1 2013 start date is a typo  (i was gonna erase that last statement but figd id let it stand so yall can see how dumb i am!) im guessing u write ur dates differently than i do.. day/month/year as opposed to how i do it: month/day/year
> 
> 07/01/13 for u = 01/07/13 for me which means ur starting on monday right?


haha, i mate 07-01-13 is this monday.......surely our way makes more sense?

----------


## --->>405<<---

> haha, i mate 07-01-13 is this monday.......surely our way makes more sense?


funny i was gonna say the same thing to u about our way!  :Wink:

----------


## dren

hey bunny what if i told you, within 2 weeks you can at least see a 4 pack, with out the use of any steroid whats in it for me

----------


## Back In Black

> ok nice one mate..........ill jugle some meals about see what i can do, so aslong as i hit macros and have pre and post carbs it done matter what time of day i get them? e.g if i wanted could i eat all my food in pre and post workout? (not that i would do this tho)...........


Yes mate. 2 meals, 4 meals, 10 meals; whatever works best for you. 4 meals fits my lifestyle better but I need 5 or 6 for bulking. 4 meals when cutting has more food per meal and makes me feel a little fuller than splitting it all up into 6 or 6 meals.

----------


## Back In Black

> hey bunny what if i told you, within 2 weeks you can at least see a 4 pack, with out the use of any steroid whats in it for me


If, in 2 weeks, you can drop him from mid 20's bodyfat to closer to 10% then you should already be a multi millionaire! Or an amazing lipo surgeon.

Pray tell your genius plan?!?!

----------


## energizer bunny

> funny i was gonna say the same thing to u about our way!


lol......do you know why we write it differently?

----------


## energizer bunny

> hey bunny what if i told you, within 2 weeks you can at least see a 4 pack, with out the use of any steroid whats in it for me



to be honest mate id called you a liar........i know what your saying is impossible to do healthy,,,,,id dare say impossible with DNP (strongest fat burner known) tren and perfect diet....

plus, im after a lifestyle change so happy to be init for the long haul.

----------


## energizer bunny

> Yes mate. 2 meals, 4 meals, 10 meals; whatever works best for you. 4 meals fits my lifestyle better but I need 5 or 6 for bulking. 4 meals when cutting has more food per meal and makes me feel a little fuller than splitting it all up into 6 or 6 meals.


thats good to know mate, ill stick with 6 meals for the first 2 weeks and if i find it a pain ill knock down to 4 meals..

----------


## energizer bunny

well got the girlfriend involved in eating better i.e better lifestyle choices.......so she is starting a new eating plan on monday (happy,this will make my transition much easier) form monday untill feb 1st her bday we are not drinking or eating crap (not that i drink much anyway).........we even have a little bet on who will see 6 pac first lol, though she has a big advantage because i have about 2 stone of fat hideing mine.......ive got her to think about cals and explained calorie deficit and macros, she is going to cut cals but not interested in macros yet.....Its a start and im not going to push macros on her yet, ill let my results do that  :2Up To Something: 

cheers

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I decided Bunny is just wrong for you, so i call you EB!!!  :Smilie: 

love that gf is interested. the key for gals is that we require less. if you get to the point where you are figuring out her TDEE, you must make adjustments to the maintenance forumula cuz x 15 is too high for gals....12 - 13 is a better rough formula. 

let me know if I can be of any help!!!




> well got the girlfriend involved in eating better i.e better lifestyle choices.......so she is starting a new eating plan on monday (happy*,this will make my transition much easier*) form monday untill feb 1st her bday we are not drinking or eating crap (not that i drink much anyway).........we even have a little bet on who will see 6 pac first lol, though she has a big advantage because i have about 2 stone of fat hideing mine.......*ive got her to think about cals and explained calorie deficit and macros, she is going to cut cals but not interested in macros yet.....Its a start* and im not going to push macros on her yet, ill let my results do that 
> 
> cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

> I decided Bunny is just wrong for you, so i call you EB!!! 
> 
> love that gf is interested. the key for gals is that we require less. if you get to the point where you are figuring out her TDEE, you must make adjustments to the maintenance forumula cuz x 15 is too high for gals....12 - 13 is a better rough formula. 
> 
> let me know if I can be of any help!!!


Cheers GGR, already worked out her TDEE and used x 15 so will adjust...........thanks for that!,,,,she wont be impressed with only get 1000 cals a day! we had her at 1300.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Cheers GGR, already worked out her TDEE and used x 15 so will adjust...........thanks for that!,,,,she wont be impressed with only get 1000 cals a day! we had her at 1300.


Your gal must be tiny. I wouldn't go much below 1200 ESP if she is working out. I am at 1350 with 60/20/20 split since cant workout. What split did u come up for your gal???

----------


## dren

So I my self is at 22% bf rite now and on this very forum ill post pics on my progress. As I said before what's in I for me. I know bla bla bla I should be a millionyear or great fame 
Trust me I wish that was true 
I will do it with no steroid or supplement, but how do I give accurate proof, hold up a news paper? TV shot, how would you know if I'm on something. 
I really want to do it to show you guys not for show off reasons or to say I told you so, but to do what joining a forum is for "contribution" after its all done then ill answer questions, until then someone help me with the proof part

----------


## GirlyGymRat

there's a cutting contestent bubbling up in the lounge...take a peek...you might want to join it  :Smilie: 



> So I my self is at 22% bf rite now and on this very forum ill post pics on my progress. As I said before what's in I for me. I know bla bla bla I should be a millionyear or great fame 
> Trust me I wish that was true 
> I will do it with no steroid or supplement, but how do I give accurate proof, hold up a news paper? TV shot, how would you know if I'm on something. 
> I really want to do it to show you guys not for show off reasons or to say I told you so, but to do what joining a forum is for "contribution" after its all done then ill answer questions, until then someone help me with the proof part

----------


## Back In Black

> So I my self is at 22% bf rite now and on this very forum ill post pics on my progress. As I said before what's in I for me. I know bla bla bla I should be a millionyear or great fame
> Trust me I wish that was true
> I will do it with no steroid or supplement, but how do I give accurate proof, hold up a news paper? TV shot, how would you know if I'm on something.
> I really want to do it to show you guys not for show off reasons or to say I told you so, but to do what joining a forum is for "contribution" after its all done then ill answer questions, until then someone help me with the proof part


Why don't you start your own thread with pics and details?!?!

----------


## Ajc330

hey EB youre the second person in a very short period of time that i saw use butter in their diet, am i missin something here?? if u want 6 pack, i dont think butter will help  :Wink:

----------


## Ajc330

> there's a cutting contestent bubbling up in the lounge...take a peek...you might want to join it


im gonna sign up!

----------


## energizer bunny

> Your gal must be tiny. I wouldn't go much below 1200 ESP if she is working out. I am at 1350 with 60/20/20 split since cant workout. What split did u come up for your gal???


hello GGR..........she isnt on a split, i mentioned it but she is new to all this and doesnt want to here (she was in the mind set, if i eat healthy foods i will lose weight) it took me awhile to make her see about calore deficit etc.....she still thinks if she lifts weights she will get muscular lol (even tho i lift and im fat) women(JK).........so baby steps with her at the min.....im hopeing my results will be enoigh for her to listen down the line.

----------


## energizer bunny

> So I my self is at 22% bf rite now and on this very forum ill post pics on my progress. As I said before what's in I for me. I know bla bla bla I should be a millionyear or great fame 
> Trust me I wish that was true 
> I will do it with no steroid or supplement, but how do I give accurate proof, hold up a news paper? TV shot, how would you know if I'm on something. 
> I really want to do it to show you guys not for show off reasons or to say I told you so, but to do what joining a forum is for "contribution" after its all done then ill answer questions, until then someone help me with the proof part


good for you mate, please start a thread with photos as i will be intersted in this.........good luck.

----------


## energizer bunny

> hey EB youre the second person in a very short period of time that i saw use butter in their diet, am i missin something here?? if u want 6 pack, i dont think butter will help


hello Aj..........you are 100% correct, butter wont help at all BUT the amount i have and it fits into my macros ill keep for now, then when i need to ill get rid...........

----------


## energizer bunny

> there's a cutting contestent bubbling up in the lounge...take a peek...you might want to join it


sounds interesting.....ill take a look later.......cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*DAY 1*

weight from last night-14stone (196lbs)(88.9kg)(i will normally be taking this Sunday a.m)
waist-34inch(86.36cm)
abdomen-42inch(106.68cm)

awake at 0300 (nice early start!)

Training-lower body power day, squats, deadlift and seated calf raises...no cardio

Diet- Macros- Cals 1824...Protein 219...Carbs 148...Fat 40

----------


## Ajc330

> *DAY 1*
> 
> weight from last night-14stone (196lbs)(88.9kg)(i will normally be taking this Sunday a.m)
> waist-34inch(86.36cm)
> abdomen-42inch(106.68cm)
> 
> awake at 0300 (nice early start!)
> 
> Training-lower body power day, squats, deadlift and seated calf raises...no cardio
> ...


looks real good, if you get hungry threw out the day drink water, lots of it, itll fill you up and cure your hunger cravings til ur next meal, if you stay on this path youll see great results 

EDIT
Just fixing some mispelled words

----------


## energizer bunny

> looks real good, if you get hungry threw out the day drink water, lots of it, itll fill you up and cure your hunger cravings til ur next meal, if you stay on this path youll see great results 
> 
> EDIT
> Just fixing some mispelled words


cheers mate.............i drink loads of water everyday, 2-3 litres.

i didnt feel hungry today though so thats a bonus..

----------


## Ajc330

good to hear, since you have struggled so much, i will share my story a little with you, maybe it can help you or motivate you  :Smilie:  

I was overweight almost my whole life, until summer of 06 my neighbor got me into lifting, i worked out religiously for the next 2 years, dieting great, but never had six pack, look at my avatar, that is what i looked like, i wasnt satisfied, but i didnt want to sacrifice my muscle gains... well i got a steady girlfriend and smoked tons of weed with her, working out just didnt seem important anymore, i got a little overweight again, and decided i needed to make some changes, so i changed to a strict diet, i ate about 700 calories LESS (atleast)a day then when i was training hard in my avatar, and all i would do is basic pushups in my fathers front yard, and i had (2) 20 lb dumbbells to work with... i did no cardio whatso ever except handball maybe once a week.. i would do lunges, curls, shoulder press, etc with the dumbbells, just basic toning excersises, i dont think i even did crunches or situps to train my abs at all, and these were the results ...

----------


## Ajc330

this is without supplements/AAS not even protein powder

----------


## Ajc330

well that is my story, i am now 280 lbs and on my 5th day of diet, i want to join the cutting competition and kick everyones ass  :Big Grin:  i figure since i am 285, the fat will melt off like butter, and it will be a very enjoyable journey for me

----------


## energizer bunny

> well that is my story, i am now 280 lbs and on my 5th day of diet, i want to join the cutting competition and kick everyones ass  i figure since i am 285, the fat will melt off like butter, and it will be a very enjoyable journey for me


Good stuff Aj......keep up the good work!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 2*

awake at 0415

Training-Upper body power day- Bench press, Pull ups, Barbell shoulder press.....no cardio

Diet- Macros-Cals 1731- Pro 216- Carbs 128- Fat 40

----------


## mianna

a healthy makeover for a good body is to work on that particular part of the body which needs some concern...

----------


## Ajc330

> Good stuff Aj......keep up the good work!


thanks EB! you as well friend, i want to see you postin picks of your first ever 6 pack! u can do it with clean diet and daily exercise, its not as hard as everyone thinks, DIET DIET DIET is the main key

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 3*

awake at 0400

Training- Sparring and Muay Thai (2 hours)....no weights

Diet- Macros-Cals 1848- Pro 224- Carbs 148- Fat 40

----------


## energizer bunny

> thanks EB! you as well friend, i want to see you postin picks of your first ever 6 pack! u can do it with clean diet and daily exercise, its not as hard as everyone thinks, DIET DIET DIET is the main key


Cheers mate, al def be putting picks up of my 6 pac.......actually ill be posting a pic this week of my beer barrel! so beware lol.

----------


## Ajc330

> *Day 3*
> 
> awake at 0400
> 
> Training- Sparring and Muay Thai (2 hours)....no weights
> 
> Diet- Macros-Cals 1848- Pro 224- Carbs 148- Fat 40


lookin good

----------


## SlimmerMe

Keep up the good work!

----------


## energizer bunny

> lookin good





> Keep up the good work!


cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 4*

awake at 0430

Training- lower body hypertrophy day, leg press, calf raise,ham curls,leg curls......cardio-20 mins HIIT (bag work 3 min rounds 30 sec rest for 6 rounds)

Diet- Macros-Cals 1730- Pro 211- Carbs 130- Fat 40

----------


## energizer bunny

ok here they are my fat pics.....weight 196lbs, 14stone....

This was last Sunday 6-01-13..

my guess BF% is 28%......would you agree?

cheers

pics on post 103

----------


## Ajc330

bro cant wait to see u melt that away, im not sure ur bf % but keep up the diet and training and youll be reachin ur goals  :Thumps Up:

----------


## Back In Black

Circa 30% so you're about right. On the plus side you should notice very quick changes in terms of weight loss, provided you stick to the plan as much as possible.

Nice ink by the way, who did it?

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 5*

awake at 0300

Training- upper body hypertrophy day, incline Dbell press,cable flys,machine flys,lat pulldowns,machine rows,side raises,rear raises,shrugs,cable triceps,Dbell curls......cardio-20 mins HIIT (bag work 3 min rounds 30 sec rest for 6 rounds)

Diet- Macros-Cals 1813- Pro 213- Carbs 150- Fat 40 

today was shopping day, changing out prawns for tuna,turkey mince for beef mince next week.....weighed and sorted food into bags.

cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

> bro cant wait to see u melt that away, im not sure ur bf % but keep up the diet and training and youll be reachin ur goals


cheers again Aj!

----------


## energizer bunny

> Circa 30% so you're about right. On the plus side you should notice very quick changes in terms of weight loss, provided you stick to the plan as much as possible.
> 
> Nice ink by the way, who did it?


Cheers SteM, ill be sticking to this plan untill i hit 15% or it stops working then ill have a rethink.......were can i get to BF% wise by March if i follow this correctly untill then? 

i get my ink off a bloke called Mick form Newcastle, he is excellent at portraits! love me some ink, im in the middle of a leg sleeve at the min! cant wait to get my sides done once ive got a good bod lol.........

----------


## Back In Black

Beginning or end of march? In all honesty it's very individualistic. I've seen folk drop from 30 down to 20% in 10 weeks others take longer. Stick to the diet and burn as many cals as possible when you do cardio. An don't let your mrs lead you astray!

----------


## energizer bunny

15th i think, when the cutting comp starts......lol, nah al not be lead a stray mate, im not having any cheats untill 1st of feb for her bday....(im not going lie and say im not cheating again because i will be, i have a few days penciled in for a cheat, holidays etc)....but ill be having big chunks of no cheating untill i have the bod i want then ill see what i can get away with.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 6*

awake at 0800

Training- a.m 30mins low intensity cardio (fasted) p.m sparring

Diet- Macros-Cals 1767- Pro 222- Carbs 118- Fat 42 

Low intensity cardio is BORING!!!!!! much prefer working hard!

cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 7*

awake at 0900

Training- REST

Diet- Macros-Cals 1792- Pro 208- Carbs 153- Fat 37 

Today was weigh day-13.1 stone, 183lbs, 83kg...........ive droped 13lbs in one week, the reason being water weight plus i weighed myself a.m this time (and last wknd was after a good junk food binge)

Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 8*

awake at 0345

Training- lower body power day, squats,deadlift and seat calf raise..........no cardio

Diet- Macros-Cals 1778- Pro 213- Carbs 138- Fat 40 



Cheers!

----------


## Ajc330

keep up the good work, will be checkin in on here to see your results

----------


## GirlyGymRat

you are moving in the direction you so desire!!!!! good job energizer!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 9*

awake at 0345

Training- upper body power day,bench press, bent over rows, bbell shoulder press..........no cardio

Diet- Macros-Cals 1592- Pro 183- Carbs 128 - Fat 38 



Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

> keep up the good work, will be checkin in on here to see your results





> you are moving in the direction you so desire!!!!! good job energizer!



Nice 1........cheers for the support!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 10*

awake at 0445

Training- Sparring, Muay thai...(2 hours)

Diet- Macros-Cals 1715- Pro 209- Carbs 120 - Fat 44 

Day 10 and feeling good with the training and diet going well, ive been aiming for 6 hours sleep a night and its helping me out a lot!

Cheers!

----------


## Ajc330

have you been weighing yourself?

----------


## energizer bunny

> have you been weighing yourself?


yes mate....refer to post 62 for details........weighing myself every sunday at 0900, every 7 days.

----------


## Ajc330

ah missed it, 13 lbs in one week is crazy, i lost ten lbs the past 13 days , lookin forward to ur next weigh in!

----------


## energizer bunny

> ah missed it, 13 lbs in one week is crazy, i lost ten lbs the past 13 days , lookin forward to ur next weigh in!


yes it is def not a true reading of fat loss, ill be much more interested in next weigh in aswell.........cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

sitting im my work van with my work mate and hes eating a fukin GREGGS (pasties and cream cakes)! i want to poke him in the eye!........anyway this is the first real craving ive had BUT not going to crumble.......oats whey and water coming up :0)

cheers

oh and a diet coke for desert!

----------


## Back In Black

Good lad, don't cave in to that muck. Their pasties grease up your face within minutes!

Only 6 hours sleep a night? I know you are up early!

----------


## energizer bunny

> Good lad, don't cave in to that muck. Their pasties grease up your face within minutes!
> 
> Only 6 hours sleep a night? I know you are up early!


cheers for droping in........lol greasy pasty, your right though, im def not caving in, i have a planned cheat day in a few weeks ill get one in then lol

i mate 6 hours is what i get 5 nights a week and thats better by 2 hours i was getting previous....to be fair i run fine on 6 hours, well after the first 10 mins (feels very tired when i wake up but even on weekends when i get 8 hours i still feel fuked when i wake up!......

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 11*

awake at 0500

Training- lower body hypo day, leg press, ham curls, quad curls, calf raises........cardio, 20 mins HIIT (bag work)

Diet- Macros-Cals 1769- Pro 222- Carbs 127 - Fat 40

Today was the first day i felt cravings for junk food, (my mate was stuffing his face in front of me  :Tear: ) but i kept to my plan,,,so alls good  :Wink/Grin: 

Cheers!

----------


## Ajc330

glad to hear you havent caved in, keep it up!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 12*

awake at 0830

Training- upper body hypo day,incline dbell press,machine flys,cables,lat pull down,machine rows,machine press,dbel side raise,shrugs,tri cables,dbell curls........cardio, 20 mins HIIT (bag work)

Diet- Macros-Cals 1769- Pro 222- Carbs 127 - Fat 40

Had a day off work for my mates mams funeral, so hit the gym in the a.m,,,,,got all my macros and cals in......had 1 sugar free redbull at the funeral and kept away from the buffet.

and i got my first compliment today off a bloke from my mma gym, just said a was looking thinner lol........thatl do me

Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

> glad to hear you havent caved in, keep it up!


cheers Aj mate, think ive got it sorted now..no need to cave in anymore.....i have a plan and sticking to it......

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 13*

awake at 0800

Training- Didnt make the gyms today because of the snow.....i did my girlfriends workout DVD a.m and went for a walk p.m

Diet- Macros-Cals 1812- Pro 222- Carbs 133 - Fat 40



Cheers!

----------


## Back In Black

God, I hoe it wasn't anything too embarrassing DVD wise?!

Weigh in day tomorrow?

----------


## energizer bunny

> God, I hoe it wasn't anything* too embarrassing DVD wise*?!
> 
> Weigh in day tomorrow?


haha, nah mate it was actually pretty decent for a workout DVD, jilian michaels 30 day shred.........

yep weigh in tomorow a.m......ill be happy with a 1 lb, def should be down stuck to the plan bang on..

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 14*

awake at 0830

Training- REST

Diet- Macros-Cals 1713- Pro 208- Carbs 121- Fat 41 

Today was weigh day-12.13 stone, 181lbs, 82.1kg...........ive droped 2 lbs since last sunday, thats more like it!......if i can keep this pace ill be a happy chap!

Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 15*

awake at 0345

Training- Lower body power day, squats,deadlifts,seat calf raises.............no cardio

Diet- Macros-Cals 1856- Pro 243- Carbs 127- Fat 40 


im looking into signing up for the para 10 and a tough mudder (endurance/obstacle races) later in the year.

also i have a cheat day pencilled in for 1st feb (girlfriends bday) and a weekend in March (short holiday)........should be fun to see how they make me feel....this is the longest ive went without eating junk, so by Feb 1st thatl be 24 days on the plan..

Cheers!

----------


## Back In Black

Plan is good!

Fat loss is perfect :Smilie: 

Keep rocking!!!!

----------


## energizer bunny

> Plan is good!
> 
> Fat loss is perfect
> 
> Keep rocking!!!!


cheers mate............quick question, when i stall on my weight/fat loss, what little tweaks would i be looking to make?.......cut cals? up cardio? change routine? change ratios? dif type of diet plan i.e carb cycle,IF etc........what would i look at first?

----------


## Back In Black

Possibly any of those. Although your cals are pretty low as it is so we may not look at reducing those. Anyway, I'm hoping that is some time away, if we've got it somewhere close to correct now!

----------


## energizer bunny

> Possibly any of those. Although your cals are pretty low as it is so we may not look at reducing those. Anyway, I'm hoping that is some time away, if we've got it somewhere close to correct now!


thats good news mate!

----------


## Back In Black

Mate, did you ever get your bloods done?

----------


## energizer bunny

> Mate, did you ever get your bloods done?


not yet mate, the price i got quoted was massive over £800!!.............i dont exactly know what to ask for mate......im changing docs in the next week or so, so i might get some luck there.

----------


## Back In Black

Did you see if that needle exchange would do it. If so, it's prob free! They will probably know what to test for you.

----------


## energizer bunny

i googled the address, it came up with a health social type building, could not find info on blood tests..........cheers for reminding me, im googleing again as we speak

----------


## Back In Black

> i googled the address, it came up with a health social type building, could not find info on blood tests..........cheers for reminding me, im googleing again as we speak


Call them mate, they probably won't advertise. Just tell them you cycle and need bloodwork to check your levels. You won't have to give them any personal info if they do.

----------


## energizer bunny

> Call them mate, they probably won't advertise. Just tell them you cycle and need bloodwork to check your levels. You won't have to give them any personal info if they do.


sounds good, ill give them a call this week.........cheers SteM

----------


## carib102

Great job already EB! Your diet macros look similar to mine as do your bf levels and such so I'm subbed and looking forward to more greatness!

----------


## energizer bunny

> Great job already EB! Your diet macros look similar to mine as do your bf levels and such so I'm subbed and looking forward to more greatness!


Thanks carib!........cheers for the support, much appreciated!.....

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 16*

awake at 0345

Training- upper body power day, bench press,bbell shoulder press, eze bar bent over rows.............no cardio

Diet- Macros-Cals 1686- Pro 232- Carbs 108- Fat 32 


starting to feel good in the gym now and feeling better all round, my mam said i looked healthy today lol....take that as a compliment are insult? does she mean ive been looking un healthy the past few years? haha

Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 17*

awake at 0445

Training- sparring 1 hour, pulled muscle in my back so missed muay thai.

Diet- Macros-Cals 1801- Pro 240- Carbs 122- Fat 40 



Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 18*

awake at 0400

Training- Lower body hypo day, leg press,ham machine,quad machine,seat calf raises...........16 mins HIIT bag work 50 sec work 10 sec rest

Diet- Macros-Cals 1786- Pro 251- Carbs 110- Fat 35 



Cheers!

----------


## CookiesNCream

Great thread. Watching your progress is very inspiring! Keep up the good work. Looking forward to seeing progress pics!  :Smilie:

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 19*

awake at 0300

Training- upper body hypo day, incline dbell press,cbles,chest machine, side raises,machine presses,shrugs, tri cables...........no cardio


Diet- Macros-Cals 1731- Pro 217- Carbs 127- Fat 41

decided to split my upper body hypo day in two, so on fridays ill train chest,shoulders and triceps......on saturday ill train back,biceps and abs......also i missed cardio today because i had a few more hours on my tattoo..........ill be doing extra tomorrow to make up. 



Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

> Great thread. Watching your progress is very inspiring! Keep up the good work. Looking forward to seeing progress pics!


hey blondee, cheers for droping in and showing me support,,,,ive noticed in your thread you have similar fat loss goals!.........good luck to you my friend!

hopefully ill get some pics up next week sometime...........just hope i can see some progress lol,,,,cos i cant tell :0(

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 20*

awake at 0900

Training- upper body hypo day, lat pull downs,machine rows,dbell rows,bicep curls....abb routine.....cardio 16 mins HITT bag work, 40 sec work 10 sec rest, 20 mins LI cardio step machine



Diet- Macros-Cals 1781- Pro 207- Carbs 143- Fat 45



Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 21*

awake at 0830

Training- REST

Diet- Macros-Cals 1788- Pro 220- Carbs 129- Fat 49 

Today was weigh day-12.11 stone, 179lbs, 81.2kg...........another 2 lbs down so happy again,,,,ive taken more photos, there is a smal difference but i wasnt expecting a new body in 3 weeks...........ill post them up in the next week just for continuitys sake......................

this week i have taken a more if it fits your macros slant on my diet and find it much better for me personally,,,,i havent had junk foods or sweets or anything on those lines,,,,,,,ive had more protein porrideg with water and whey/caesin, i find this so much easier than eating chicken and tuna....also ive been eating turkey bacon........night time meals have been the same i.e turkey or beef mince....chicken breast, prawns, steak etc......with brocoli

Cheers!

pics posted.........just a small difference but better than nowt.....3 weeks inbetween 06-01-13.....27-01-13

Pics on post 160

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 22*

awake at 0345

Training- lower body power day, squats,deadlifts,seat calf raises...........no cardio


Diet- Macros-Cals 1757- Pro 227- Carbs 130- Fat 38



Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 23*

awake at 0345

Training- upper body power day, bench press, bbell shoulder press,eze bar bent over rows..........no cardio


Diet- Macros-Cals 1765- Pro 225- Carbs 128- Fat 36



Cheers!

----------


## Back In Black

Perfect weight loss again last week. Keep rolling :Smilie:

----------


## energizer bunny

> Perfect weight loss again last week. Keep rolling


cheers mate,,,,,very happy with my progress at the min.........on friday im having a full day off diet, no counting macros or calories, no good choices of foods...im out all day eating and drinking and going to enjoy it, hitting the gym a.m but thats the only thing on my plan im sticking to........will be back on track sat a.m without fail,,,,think im going to weigh myself friday a.m before i go out and again on sunday to see what happens with my body...

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 24*

awake at 0345

Training- REST.........meant to be sparring and muay thai but because of tattoo giving it a miss.


Diet- Macros-Cals 1713- Pro 206- Carbs 143- Fat 36



Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 25* 

awake at 0500

Training- lower body hypo day, leg press,quad machine,ham machine,seat calf raises.........cardio, 16 half mins HIIT bag work, 20 mins LISS (wow boring shit!)


Diet- Macros-Cals 1816- Pro 230- Carbs 128- Fat 38

well looking forward to tomora! going to have a few treats!

Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 26* 

awake at 0630

no work today and feast i will be having!!........ill post some pics of the food i munch today just to tease everyone ha!.......

i weighed myself today and i will weigh myself again on sunday to see the damage......im down another 2lbs! well happy so weight 12.9 stone....177lbs....80.3kg

Training- upper body push hypo day, inc dbell press,pec dec,cable flys,side raise,machine shoulder press,shrugs,cable tri rope push downs........cardio 3x3min rounds 30 sec rest, more for technique than cardio really.


Diet- Macros-Cals massive- Pro not so big- Carbs massive- Fat massive

i have posted pics on post 104 if anyone interested.......

Cheers!

----------


## Back In Black

Excellent work mate, enjoy the binge!

----------


## Back In Black

Definite difference in pics. I know we've had a few PM's, it'll be interesting to see how things look when you drop a bit more.

----------


## energizer bunny

> Excellent work mate, enjoy the binge!





> Definite difference in pics. I know we've had a few PM's, it'll be interesting to see how things look when you drop a bit more.


Cheers SteM. youve been an excellent support for me1.........its good having others views on the pics because i cant see much difference, it certainly will be interesting, another 3 lbs and ill be the lightest ive been in a few years, cant wait to see an abb muscle just one will do lol ive never seen abs on myself hope i have them!.......

ive already started planning my diet for the condition classic,,,,,,going to do an IF,CKD,IIFYM for 12 weeks! starting in April through to end June.......should be fun! ( i know the competition starts march 15th but im away for long weekend in York the wknd after so im not satrting untill April....so ill have some catching upto do)

----------


## energizer bunny

well just had the biggest feast ever!........im a little drunk aswell, :Drunk: 

my feast day...photos later

3 waffles,cream,butter melted white choc,melted caramel, fries,chilli mayo,cream egg,3 pack wotsits,can cherry coke,cup of coffe

mcdonalds sausage and cheesese bagel,hash brown,cream egg,can cherry coke

calamari and garlic dip

peroni beer and champ, pene al a vodka dish

nachos and melted cheese,pepsi.

fries and chiolli mayo..

greggs iced split (cream cake)

4 guilian chocs

3/4 dominos stuffed crust cheese and tmatoe pizza

3 waffles,buttter,white and caramel sauce,4 piece of cadbury wholenut,can cherry coke.

3 pack of wotsits, 4 piece of wholenut

all washed down with 6 bottles of crabbies black, 2 bottles of champs (shared between me and the girl) and a big glass of rum and coke.

im just about to burst!......so good nite  :1laugh:  :Mfight: 

and just watched american history x and now demolition man........... :Wink/Grin:

----------


## energizer bunny

THE FEAST VERDICT!

yesterday i had an all out super feast, basically i ate all the foods i had been craving since the day i started my plan. It started out great eating what i liked but by the end of the day i was eating just because id planned to eat all the foods on my craving list, i was full from about miday yet carried on stuffing my face. Today i feel awfull, when i went to bed last night stuffed to bursting point, i couldnt rest, i was digesting my food all night, couldnt sleep,massive indegestion,weird nightmares lol....... I was up and down burping and farting all night.......miserable night!

Even now i still feel full and bloated, indegestion still giving me shit!.........anyway ill not be doing a super feast again, when i cheat again it will be much more controlled so i actually enjoy myself......im glad i did this and even more glad its not for me......

cheers!

----------


## --->>405<<---

cool sleeve u got there EB! jason, freddie, pinhead 

ive never seen hellraiser either. maybe ill chek it out!  :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

> cool sleeve u got there EB! jason, freddie, pinhead
> 
> ive never seen hellraiser either. maybe ill chek it out!


As dated as hellraiser is, it's a quality movie.

EB, you'll have another day that like. They happen. Just not often. Imagine, some folk eat like that all the time!

----------


## energizer bunny

> cool sleeve u got there EB! jason, freddie, pinhead 
> 
> ive never seen hellraiser either. maybe ill chek it out!


cheers 405, i got chucky,leather face,it and the naked chick from 13 ghosts on there aswell......also ive just started work on my super hero leg,got spiderman and wolverine so far..

----------


## energizer bunny

> As dated as hellraiser is, it's a quality movie.
> 
> EB, you'll have another day that like. They happen. Just not often. Imagine, some folk eat like that all the time!


yes hellraiser is great, though hellraiser 2 was my favourite....started getting stupid after hellraiser 4.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 27*

awake at 0730

back on track with diet!

Training- REST.......i have taken today off because i felt like crap this morning, hopeing to go tomorrow instead.


Diet- Macros-Cals 1717- Pro 221- Carbs 113- Fat 38



Cheers!

----------


## Back In Black

Did you weigh yourself to see what yesterday's damage was?

----------


## energizer bunny

> Did you weigh yourself to see what yesterday's damage was?


no mate, going to weigh myself tomorow morning, i figured thats when id see most damage? and plus thats normal weigh day....

do you think i should of weighed in this morning?

----------


## Back In Black

You'll lose a load of water weight today. And poop. Suspect you'll be 3-7lbs lighter tomorrow than you were today.

----------


## energizer bunny

> You'll lose a load of water weight today. And poop. Suspect you'll be 3-7lbs lighter tomorrow than you were today.


are right in future ill weigh the day after......just weighed myself there 13.5 stone.......so 10lbs heavier but im not worried

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 28*

awake at 0930

Training- REST

Diet- Macros-Cals 1742- Pro 211- Carbs 145- Fat 33 

Today was weigh day-13.1 stone, 183lbs, 83kg...........im up a few lbs since last week but expected because of my cheat/feast day on friday.....not worried, head down and back on track, we will see next sunday how the effect of the feast day actually had.


Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 29* 

awake at 0345

Training- lower body power day, squats, deadlifts, seat calf raises........no cardio

Diet- Macros-Cals 1817- Pro 253- Carbs 139- Fat 28 

ive decided to implement the next stage of my plan on 25-02-13.........going to add Intermittent Fasting to my routine, ill be keeping macros and calories the same just only having 2 meals a day with between a 16-18 hour fast 7 days per week.


Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 30*

awake at 0415

Training- upper body power day,bench press,bbell shoulder press,eze bar rows........no cardio

Diet- Macros-Cals 1817- Pro 253- Carbs 139- Fat 28 


Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 31*

awake at 0400

Training- REST.........still not doing combat sports untill tattoo fully healed..

Diet- Macros-Cals 1758- Pro 235- Carbs 139- Fat 28 


today i read both the UD 2 and the stubborn fat solution by lyle mcdonald........both excellent reads and highly recomended, though a bit technical for the likes of me.......definately going to help and accelerate my future fat loss!


Cheers!

----------


## CookiesNCream

Where did you find the Stubborn Fat Solution? Is it on the forums here? 

Great thread by the way! Cheering for u & looking forward to watching you achieve your goals!

----------


## energizer bunny

Cheers blondee, appreciate the support!

No I got it from 405, I'm sure he will send you if you pm or if you don't have it later send me ur e mail via pm and I will send it later today.u

----------


## energizer bunny

Cheers blondee, appreciate the support!

No I got it from 405, I'm sure he will send it to you if you pm him or if you don't have it later send me ur e mail via pm and I will send it later today.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Energizer. Did u see the so you want abs thread that Dan posted in the workout and lifting sh forum. 405 is having much success after just one month!!

----------


## energizer bunny

> Energizer. Did u see the so you want abs thread that Dan posted in the workout and lifting sh forum. 405 is having much success after just one month!!


Cheers GGR, yes ive read through his routine, looks really brutal,,,,ill def be giving it a go in the future ( i did try but couldnt hang properly) so going to get some of them hanging straps..........and 405 is def looking good in his avi....seeing them abs coming through nice!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 32*

awake at 0430

Training- lower body hypo day, leg press, ham machine, quad machine, calf raises........cardio, 16 mins HIIT, 20 mins LISS.......

Diet- Macros-Cals 1809- Pro 254- Carbs 139- Fat 27 



Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 33*

awake at 0300

Training- upper body push hypo day,inc bench press dbell,pec dec,cable flys,side raise,machine press,shrugs,tricep push downs........cardio, 16 mins HIIT, 20 mins LISS.......

Diet- Macros-Cals 1779- Pro 250- Carbs 139- Fat 21 



Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

i have booked myself for a body fat test at my gym, its only done with an electronic device so im not expecting it to be accurate, its FREE and will give me something to go on...........also im booking myself in for a body fat test at a performance clinic near me, this will be done with calipers and should be more accurate, costing me £30..........ive searched and searched for a bodpod with no luck...........

cheers

----------


## Back In Black

Mate, with regard to caliper test you'll only get a fair reading if you are below 20% and get a 9 point (7 at least) reading. So, for £30 is make sure you know what you're getting. If they say they can do 7 or 9 but don't normally then walk away. That's a sh1t load of money for a 5 minute job.

An wait until you are confident you are below 20% too. No need to spunk money away in this day and age.

Weigh in day tomorrow?

----------


## energizer bunny

> Mate, with regard to caliper test you'll only get a fair reading if you are below 20% and get a 9 point (7 at least) reading. So, for £30 is make sure you know what you're getting. If they say they can do 7 or 9 but don't normally then walk away. That's a sh1t load of money for a 5 minute job.
> 
> An wait until you are confident you are below 20% too. No need to spunk money away in this day and age.
> 
> Weigh in day tomorrow?


ok mate ill hold off on caliper test for now.......untill i post a pic and get the go ahead from yourself,,,,,still going for the other test tho as its free..........yes weigh day tomorrow, hopefully be back on track since ive been back on plan..........

would you expect me to be the same as the week before my cheaty day or is it to difficult to call?

----------


## Back In Black

Difficult to call but most of last week would have been water and Undigested food so I'm looking for a loss on the week before a weight of 2-3lbs. Fingers crossed.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 34*

awake at 0800

Training- upper body pull hypo day,lat pull downs,wide grip pull up,machine rows,dbell rows,bicep curls Abb routine........cardio, 16 mins HIIT, 20 mins LISS.......

Diet- Macros-Cals 1879- Pro 220- Carbs 176- Fat 30 

booked myself in for body fat test next saturday a.m

Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 35*

awake at 0900

Training- REST

Diet- Macros-Cals 1804- Pro 231- Carbs 132- Fat 36 

Today was weigh day-12.8 stone, 176lbs, 79.8kg...........ok back on track!......down again.....if it wasnt for the binge i may of been down a lb or 2 more BUT the binge was definately worth them 2lbs though!

the outcome of a full day binge was not as bad as i thought it was going to be, i still lost weight and satisfied my cravings.....will prob have a cheat day every 20 days or so on my current calories and macros.


Cheers!

----------


## Back In Black

That's still 3lbs in the last 2 weeks despite that full day binge. All good :Smilie:

----------


## energizer bunny

> That's still 3lbs in the last 2 weeks despite that full day binge. All good


certainly is...cheers mate............whats the best way to prepare for my body fat test next sat? should i do it with no food or water in me? have a pint of water an hour before i go? i just want it to be as consistant as possible,,,,so ill be following the same routine before every BF test.

----------


## Back In Black

> certainly is...cheers mate............whats the best way to prepare for my body fat test next sat? should i do it with no food or water in me? have a pint of water an hour before i go? i just want it to be as consistant as possible,,,,so ill be following the same routine before every BF test.


I would definitely be hydrated and probably have eaten maybe an hour or more beforehand. As you say, as long as you are consistent each time you'll get an idea. If you don't want to eat don't but definitely water.

----------


## energizer bunny

> I would definitely be hydrated and probably have eaten maybe an hour or more beforehand. As you say, as long as you are consistent each time you'll get an idea. If you don't want to eat don't but definitely water.


ok sounds good. ill get up an hour and half before, eat the same thing and drink a pint of water everytime...........

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 36*

awake at 0345

Training- lower body power day, squats, deadlifts, seat calf raises........no cardio

Diet- Macros-Cals 1807- Pro 253- Carbs 143- Fat 20 




Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 37*

awake at 0345

Training- upper body power day,bench press,bbell shoulder press, t bar rows........no cardio

Diet- Macros-Cals 1815- Pro 252- Carbs 143- Fat 21 



Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 38*

awake at 0445

Training- REST 

Diet- Macros-Cals 1696- Pro 195- Carbs 174- Fat 20 

Today has ben the toughest day yet on my plan, hunger wise! i eat about 6 meals a day at the min and could always eat more!.......looking forward to starting Intermittent Fasting on the 25-02-12, though from next Monday im easing my way in by missing breakfast. loooking forward to eating 2 large meals per day. Anyway time for some Beeef mince and salad.


Cheers!

----------


## Back In Black

Fats have been quite low at 20g mate?

----------


## energizer bunny

they have mate, ive ran out of fish oil caps which drops fats by 10 gram so just been making up with carbs and protein.......i know i could be using other fat sources but to be honest i havent been worrying about it as it aint been a problem, though maybe thats why ive felt hungrier the past few days........ive been training super hard also and love it, so the 1800 cals isnt touching the sides in 6 meals............

----------


## Back In Black

It's not just the hunger it's everything else fats bring to the table. While you wait to get more fish oils, take/drink some EVOO or have some peanut butter or other nuts/seeds.

----------


## energizer bunny

> It's not just the hunger it's everything else fats bring to the table. While you wait to get more fish oils, take/drink some EVOO or have some peanut butter or other nuts/seeds.


lol........i know i should be doing this mate, cheers for the kick up the ass.........my fish oils are ordered should be here by friday, will drink EVOO in shakes and eat sum nuts in meantime.

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 39*

awake at 0500

Training- lower body hypo day,leg press, ham machine, quad machine.........cardio 16 mins HIIT, 20 mins LISS.

Diet- Macros-Cals 1803- Pro 226- Carbs 144- Fat 31 



Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

Ive been on my current plan now for the past 6 weeks with good results, ive been following a 50/30/20 ratio of Pro/Carb/fat at 1800 calories split into 6 meals per day and ive been following Baselines Power/Hypertrophy training routine,Mon,Tues power days....wednesday Rest or Martial arts.....Thur, Fri hypo day....Sat, abs and cardio....Sunday Rest.

Overall this has worked well though its time to change it up a little, with the 6 meals per day ive found that i am never satisfied (not "starving") just never content. I am switching up this for an Intermittent Fasting style approach, from Lean gains perspective.......ill still be keeping macro ratios and calories as they are, just now ill be having it split into 2 large meals. Ill be fasting from between 2000-2200 every night untill between 1400-1600 the next day, so fasting anywere between 14 and 20 hours depending on my working day. This is stage 2 of my plan and will start on Monday for 4 weeks leading me upto my weekend holiday away and into my next stage in time for April 1st and the cutting competition (i know it starts on the 15th of March and ill be starting in the competition then, BUT ill not be fully comited untill April 1st).

Im also changing up my training, ive really enjoyed Baselines power/hypotrophy training though i feel it will be better suited when im eating above maintenance and trying to add some mass/strength as it is very taxing on the body. Im also suspending my mma gym contract untill the summer holidays as i can not make the classes as often as i would like due to college/work etc and by doing so ill be £60 better off for the next few months. This means ill be able to fully concentrate on weights and loseing this fat. Ill be going with a standard split, Mon, Wed and Fri though i havent ironed out the details yet.

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 40*

awake at 0500

Training-Upper body push hypo day,dec press,pec deck,side raises,machine press,shrugs, tricep push downs .........cardio 16 mins HIIT, 20 mins LISS.

Diet- Macros-Cals 1821- Pro 226- Carbs 128- Fat 41 



Cheers!

----------


## Back In Black

Why change if its working? If you are hungry then do what I do and have 4 larger meals instead of 6 small ones.

----------


## energizer bunny

> Why change if its working? If you are hungry then do what I do and have 4 larger meals instead of 6 small ones.


I really dont like the set up of the meals, i only followed this plan to get myself flowing with counting macros and calories etc.......ill be super happy with not eating at work and with 4 meals ill still have to..........2 meals will fit perfect inbetween gym work and college.........cals and macros will be the same also........

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 41*

awake at 0800

Training-Upper body pull day, wide grip pull ups,lat pulldowns,machine rows,dbell rows,bicep curls .........cardio 16 mins HIIT rowing, 20 mins LISS.

Diet- Macros-Cals 1896- Pro 209- Carbs 178- Fat 35 

Had a body fat test done today at my gym, useing an impedance current tester came back 17.7%.......well i know its wrong by a fair bit and im just going to ignore it really.

Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 42*

awake at 0830

Training- REST

Diet- Macros-Cals 1877- Pro 220- Carbs 156- Fat 37 

Today was weigh day-12st.6lb.6oz, 174.6lbs, 79.2kg...........down 1lb again, have taken some photos, will put up this week sometime.....pain in the ass using paint for croping/editing pics.

starting intermittent fasting tomorrow.......looking forward to not having to prepare meals!........

Cheers!

Taking pics every 3 weeks, so 6 weeks from pic 1 and 3...........again just a slight change but ill take it!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 43*

awake at 0345

Training- New Training routine......Legs and Traps......squats,leg press,ham machine, quad machine,seat calf raise, stand calf raise (going to add stiff leg deadlift next week).....super set upright rows with shrugs......,,cardio 16 mins HIIT, 20 mins LISS

Diet- Macros-Cals 2220- Pro 241- Carbs 197- Fat 48 

Ive decided after speaking to back in black to raise my cals on training days and lower them on none training days thats why macros look off but they will even off over the course of the week.

Also started IF today and loved it, trained fasted (well had 1 scoop of whey with water before training, which is recomended on lean gains) did an 18 hour fast and didnt feel any negative affects at all....trained super hard as always.

Cheers!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

The energizer bunny keeps going and going.....

----------


## energizer bunny

[QUOTE=GirlyGymRat;6398082]The energizer bunny keeps going and going.....[/QUOTE

hahaha!.....having a log makes you keep going lol.....cant believe in my 8 years membership i never counted calories and macros or made a log....could of been so much further......

never mind cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 44*

awake at 0345

Training- REST

Diet/Macros-Cals 1443- Pro 201- Carbs 56- Fat 39 fasted 17 hours today. Froze my mma gym membership untill June. I have another cheat day pencilled in for a couple of Saturdays time, cant wait......really craving some junk food and sweets at the min.

Also im out for a meal tomorrow night, just going to fast and eat as healthy as possible, i.e no alchol, only drink water, no desert.......maybe have a staek or something if possible or maybe a pizza, not going to stress to much, i shouldnt go over 2000 cals only having starter and main all day.



Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

Pics on post 160

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 45*

awake at 0345

Training- Chest, Shoulders, Triceps......

Diet/Macros-Cals fasted for 20 hours......no idea of cals as im going out for a meal..........ill be careful so shouldnt go over 2200 or so.


Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 46*

awake at 0430

Training- REST

Diet/Macros-Cals 1470- Pro 213- Carbs 77- Fat 34...............fasted for 19.5 hours

enjoyed meal last night, had a mozerala starter, chicken pasta in tomatoe sauce for main (only ate half)..........had a cheecky brownie and ice cream...............only drank water.


Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 47*

awake at 0345

Training- Back,Biceps.......wide grip pull ups, deadlifts,t bar rows,lat pulldowns wide grip, lat pull downs close grip, eze bar bicep curls, dumbbell hammers and curls.......cardio 16 mins HIIT, 20 mins LISS.........starting to really feel the benifit from the gym now, lifting heavy again (well for me ha)......slight change in training scgedule from now on, im going to be training every other day so e.g monday,wednesday,friday,sunday,tuesday,thursday,sa turday,monday and so on..........this means i can train balls to wall and then rest.....loving the fasted dieting, feel great training and at work, dont feel tired in afternoons anymore and no real hunger pains.

Diet/Macros-Cals 2470- Pro 174- Carbs 255- Fat 80...............fasted for 20 hours



Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 48*

awake at 0830

Training-....REST

Diet/Macros-Cals 1425- Pro 206- Carbs 24- Fat 53...............fasted for 20 hours



Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 49*

awake at 0700

Training- Legs,Traps,Grip.....squats,leg press,seat calf raises,ham machine,quad machine,stand calf raises, up right rows,shrugs, grip exercise.......cardio 16mins HIIT, 20 mins LISS

Diet- Macros-Cals 2555- Pro 216- Carbs 256- Fat 69.......fasted for 16 hours.

Today was weigh day-12st.4lb.6oz, 172.6lbs, 78.3kg...........down another 2 lbs....VERY HAPPY! this is the lowest weight ive been in 3 years plus im definately looking better/leaner and getting stronger.

IF going well, very well...........also incorporated elements of john kiefer back-loading (ive read lots of PDFs and find this one most compatible for me, i recomend it!) this week and im very impressed with the combo.......no more cheat days needed.....if this works i think ive got a plan for life, tweaking for diferent goals as i go........next target is to get below 12 stone..............also might have found a bodpod in my area (just awaiting an e mail).........once i can get body fat measures consitantly i will forget about weight (well once im at a good weight)

Cheers!

----------


## Back In Black

Result :Smilie: 

I'm priming at the minute and only having 3 carb meals. I also just started training after meal 1 which I use to hate but putting carbs in my last meal of the day has really helped that morning workout.

Keep going!

----------


## energizer bunny

> Result
> 
> I'm priming at the minute and only having 3 carb meals. I also just started training after meal 1 which I use to hate but putting carbs in my last meal of the day has really helped that morning workout.
> 
> Keep going!


primimg for the competition mate?..........ive never felt better training every other day (its never been possible with mma etc) but now with just weights its ideal, i get 48 hours rest between sessions!.............have you read any of john kiefer stuff?

----------


## Back In Black

Read a little. TBH I've always tried different ways of dieting to see what fits me best. Never nailed it, things keep changing just a little as I get older.

Priming for a cycle :Smilie:

----------


## energizer bunny

> Read a little. TBH I've always tried different ways of dieting to see what fits me best. Never nailed it, things keep changing just a little as I get older.
> 
> Priming for a cycle


Its interesting stuff.........well its all interesting to me, lyle mcdonald,kiefer,alan aragon,layne norton,martin backman all great reads, yet all trying to sell there own styles.......like you say trying dif ways and finding the best/most sustainable for yourself is the key!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 50*

awake at 0445

Training- REST

Diet- Macros-Cals 1174- Pro 200- Carbs 7- Fat 40.......fasted for 17 hours.


Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 51* 

awake at 0345

Training- Chest,Shoulders,Triceps.........pec deck,flys,dbell bench,inc dbell bench,mill press,dbell press,side raise,front raise, floor press,behind head press, cable tri pulls.........cardio 16mins HIIT, 20 mins LISS

Diet- Macros-Cals 2723- Pro 188- Carbs 268- Fat 99.......fasted for 18 hours.


Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 52* 

awake at 0345

Training- REST

Diet- Macros-Cals 1262- Pro 209- Carbs 3- Fat 45.......fasted for 18 hours.


Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 53* 

awake at 0500

Training- Back,Biceps,Abs...........cardio 16mins HIIT, 20 mins LISS

Diet- Macros-Cals 2125- Pro 165- Carbs 244- Fat 62.......fasted for 20 hours.


Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 54*

awake at 0445

Training- REST

Diet- Macros-Cals 1225- Pro 200- Carbs 3- Fat 47.......fasted for 20 hours.


Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 55* 

awake at 0800

Training- Legs,Traps,Grip........squats,leg press,ham machine,quad machine, seat calf raise,stand calf raise...upright rows,shrugs, dbell grip.........cardio 16 mins HIIT, 20 mins LISS

i went out for a meal in the afternoon so did not count calorie or macros...........fasted for 18 hours before hand.

Diet- Macros........did not count.


Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 56*

awake at 0830

Training- REST

Diet- Macros-Cals 1150- Pro 165- Carbs 3- Fat 53.......fasted for 16 hours.

Today was weigh day-12st.4lb. 172lbs, 78kg...........only down 0.6lbs....not to concerned about this as i know what i need to tweak to get back on track, strength went up again, so still feeling good.

Intermittent Fasting going great, think this will be my eating style untill i want to add mass then ill look into the best way to do so........i have rearanged my macros to fit more into my carb cyling (see how this goes for this week)

Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 57*

awake at 0300

Training- Chest,Shoulders,Triceps...inc dbell press,flys,smith inc press,peck deck...mill press,should press, side raise, front raise,machine press, floor press,behind head tri press,cable tris......16 mins HIIT, 20 mins LISS..

smashed it today, not stoped since 0300,feeling very tired.

Diet- Macros-Cals 2646- Pro 165- Carbs 330- Fat 70.......fasted for 18 hours.


Cheers!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Pics on post 160


Almost time for progress pics!!!

----------


## energizer bunny

Certainly is GGR tho im making slow progress, 1lb-2lb a week so cant really see much in 3 weeks.......when i start my 12 week super cut in April ill just be doing before and after photos.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 58*

awake at 0415

Training- REST

Diet- Macros-Cals 1112- Pro 160- Carbs 2- Fat 53.......fasted for 17 hours.


Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 59*

awake at 0400

Training- Back,Biceps,Abs...wide grip pull ups, deadlifts,dbell rows,wide grip lat pull downs,medium grip lat pulldowns,close grip lat pulldowns, eze bar curls,concentration curls,hammer curls, cable abs, my ab routine......16 mins HIIT, 20 mins LISS..



Diet- Macros-Cals 2646- Pro 165- Carbs 330- Fat 70.......fasted for 18 hours.


Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 60*

awake at 0430

Training- REST

Diet- Macros-Cals 1112- Pro 160- Carbs 2- Fat 53.......fasted for 18 hours.


Cheers!

----------


## 951thompson

> Day 60
> 
> awake at 0430
> 
> Training- REST
> 
> Diet- Macros-Cals 1112- Pro 160- Carbs 2- Fat 53.......fasted for 18 hours.
> 
> Cheers!


Wowza, that's some calorie deficit your on, how's the diet going?, you making good progress? Does it make you feel poo some days?

----------


## energizer bunny

> Wowza, that's some calorie deficit your on, how's the diet going?, you making good progress? Does it make you feel poo some days?


hello mate..........diet is going well, though im always tweaking and tinkering trying to find the best route for me, progress overall has been great, the past 3 weeks ive been following carb-back loading and will have my results/information this sunday (see if it is working)............mate ive felt great since starting IF and even better since back-loading, the fasting and no/low carbs/cals are a piece of cake to do, ive always been able to train and function perfectly fine without carbs.....the low calorie days are so easy because they are followed by carbs and high cals the next day, as i train every other day i back load ever other day, so between training sessions 48 hours i am running low cals and carbs then for 6 hours post workout i smash high GI carbs......love it BUT lets see if it works for me, before i get carried away...haha

----------


## 951thompson

> hello mate..........diet is going well, though im always tweaking and tinkering trying to find the best route for me, progress overall has been great, the past 3 weeks ive been following carb-back loading and will have my results/information this sunday (see if it is working)............mate ive felt great since starting IF and even better since back-loading, the fasting and no/low carbs/cals are a piece of cake to do, ive always been able to train and function perfectly fine without carbs.....the low calorie days are so easy because they are followed by carbs and high cals the next day, as i train every other day i back load ever other day, so between training sessions 48 hours i am running low cals and carbs then for 6 hours post workout i smash high GI carbs......love it BUT lets see if it works for me, before i get carried away...haha


I had good success with leangains IF and eat stop eat, I guess if you only have a 6 hour eating window 1100cal will seem like quite abit of food. Good stuff mate, I hope the strategy comes good for you  :Smilie:

----------


## energizer bunny

> I had good success with leangains IF and eat stop eat, I guess if you only have a 6 hour eating window 1100cal will seem like quite abit of food. Good stuff mate, I hope the strategy comes good for you


me to. though i know there is a lot of dialing into be done before being solid....im eating to much fat with carbs fopr one.

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 61* 

awake at 0300

Training- Legs, Traps, Squats,leg press,ham machine,seat calf raise,quad machine,stand calf raise,up righ trows,shrugs......16 mins HIIT, 10 mins LISS..



Diet- Macros-Cals 2646- Pro 165- Carbs 330- Fat 70.......fasted for 18 hours.


Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 62*

awake at 0900

Training- REST

Diet- Macros-Cals 1109- Pro 155- Carbs 2- Fat 53.......fasted for 18 hours.


Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 63*

awake at 0830

Training- Chest,Shoulders,Tris...peck deck,flys,inc dbell press,dips,inc flys....bbell press,dbell press,front raise,side raise,machine press...floor press,behind head press,cable tris........16 mins HIIT, 20 mins LISS

Diet- Macros-Cals 2520- Pro 160- Carbs 311- Fat 66.......fasted for 16 hours.

Today was weigh day-12st.4lb. 172lbs, 78kg...........same as last week, to be fair i was slack with my back loads so not surprised, ive had pizza, burger,lasagnia, curry etc during these past 3 weeks, i know i could be 4 lbs or so lighter but its been worth it, after 3 weeks i know it can work it just needs a good few weeks to adjust to personal needs, so i wouldnt recomend for someone wanting results immediately as there is a lot of tweaking to be done........basciallly im staying the same eating this way so could be great for maintenance (my strength has increased or stayed the same depending on lifts) this is just my opinion on what i have found, for the next 3 weeks untill april 1st i will continue with this plan.....if im the same weight in 3 weeks ill be happy.....i will be starting UD 2.0 then, which is a lot more detailed.

i am going to try and dial in perfect with macros and cals......my cutting cals are 1800 so on no carb days i will be aiming for 1100 cals and on back load days ill be aiming for 2500 cals, this should have me loseing 1 lb a week....

Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 64*

awake at 0345

Training- REST

Diet- Macros-Cals 1109- Pro 155- Carbs 2- Fat 53.......fasted for 18 hours.


Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 65*

awake at 0345

smashed it today

Training- Back,Traps,Abs......

Diet- Macros-Cals 2249- Pro 160- Carbs 278- Fat 58.......fasted for 18 hours.


Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 66*

awake at 0445

Training- REST

Diet- Macros-Cals 1109- Pro 155- Carbs 2- Fat 53.......fasted for 18 hours.


Cheers!

----------


## 951thompson

How's it going mate?

----------


## energizer bunny

im sound mate.....hows you?........starting to sort my diet for The u.d 2.0 starting April, theres a lot of details to iron out. ill be starting to eat just below maintenance for 2 weeks starting monday, plus i have 2 big wknds coming up, one away with the girlfriend and the other partying with my brothers and mates. so ill not be counting cals then.


how you liking the u.d 2.0?

----------


## 951thompson

> im sound mate.....hows you?........starting to sort my diet for The u.d 2.0 starting April, theres a lot of details to iron out. ill be starting to eat just below maintenance for 2 weeks starting monday, plus i have 2 big wknds coming up, one away with the girlfriend and the other partying with my brothers and mates. so ill not be counting cals then.
> 
> how you liking the u.d 2.0?


I've replied to your PM, im good thanks bro. Im finding the UD2 tough, specially on days like today (my 4th depletion day) looking forward to starting my carb up this evening, can't wait to get stuck into some cereal  :Smilie:  the good news is the diet is working, so the hard work is worth it.

How's the carb back loading going? Im going to read the book later in the week.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 67* 

awake at 0500



Training- Legs, Traps..........twinged my knee so did not complete cardio

Diet- Macros-Cals 2249- Pro 160- Carbs 278- Fat 58.......fasted for 18 hours.


Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 68*

awake at 0500


Training- REST

Diet- Macros-Cals 1800- Pro 180- Carbs 180- Fat 40.......fasted for 16 hours.

caloreis went way over above^^^^^^..........ignore all above!

Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 69*

awake at 0830


Training- chest,shoulders,tris

Diet- Shite!!!!!!!

i crumbled in my diet plan teh past 2 days!.......fri and sat just went to crap......guted, but only myself to blame, there was no reason for it at all, i wasnt out anywere, i didnt have anything planed, just had no will power what so ever!


Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 70*

awake at 0730

Training- Legs........cardio 30 mins bag work

Diet- Macros-Cals 1749- Pro 180- Carbs 176- Fat 30.......fasted for 12 hours.

Today was weigh day-12st.10lb. 178lbs, 80.7kg...........no surprise there! well crumbled fri and sat, very disapointed in myself.......anyway back on track today, hit the gym and cals and macros back on track.

i am aiming for 200 cals below maintenance for the next 2 weeks while i get my 12 week cut ready for starting April.



Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 71* 

awake at 0300

Training- chest........cardio 30 mins run

Diet- Macros-Cals 1762- Pro 178- Carbs 176- Fat 33.......fasted for 14 hours.



Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 72*

awake at 0445

Training- Back........cardio 20 mins HIIT

Diet- Macros-Cals 1762- Pro 178- Carbs 176- Fat 33.......fasted for 14 hours.



Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 73* 

awake at 0430

Training- shoulders........cardio 20 mins stepper

Diet- Macros-Cals 1 7 8 0- Pro 180- Carbs 174- Fat 34.......fasted for 14 hours.


Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 74*

awake at 0430

Training- Arms........no cardio

Diet- Macros-Cals 1 7 8 0- Pro 180- Carbs 174- Fat 34.......fasted for 14 hours.

Well im on holiday for the next few days, im away with the girlfiend so diet will not be happening, ill try and hit the gym in my hotel but not going to worry over it......im also away next weekend! with the lads for a few days, so next wknd will be off aswell, these wknds are my holidays for this year so going to enjoy them!.........


Cheers!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 75*

Holiday...........hit the gym early a.m before i left for train.

*Day 76*

Holiday............had a training session and swim in the hotel fitness centre.

*Day 77*

Holiday........rest day

*Day 78*

got back today........went to the gym and had a test UD.2.0 training day, ive been planning my UD 2.0 for over a month now to start Tuesday 2nd of April, last week i spent it getting my 1 rep maxes, this week i am testing out the training routine........it was super tough and the feeling of pain (as said in the book) was very true lol......ill be doing my second test day tomorrow.......im going to fast from tomorrow untill friday, eating only when hungry and only protein and greens.........i am on holiday from friday again for a few days, with the lads this time. so there will be no diet or training.....i will be starting UD.2.0 next Tuesday...............i will get my full ud 2.0 plan up by thursday so you can see exactly what ill be doing.


Cheers!

----------


## 951thompson

Good stuff bro, enjoy your jollies  :Smilie:

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 79*

awake at 0345

Training- I did my second test UD 2.0 training session! very tough, muscles burn like f*%k!!........ill lay out my whole plan on Thursday........i will be starting ud 2.0 next week.

im back at work today and im eating low cals untill friday as i will be on holiday for another 4 days so diet will not be followed.


Diet- Macros-Cals 886- Pro 100- Carbs 22- Fat 40.......fasted for 18 hours.

Cheers.

----------


## energizer bunny

> Good stuff bro, enjoy your jollies


cheers mate.........i certainly will, when i party, i party hard!! ha cant wait, havent been out since october........ill get to see my brothers and mates, well looking forward to it!

----------


## 951thompson

> cheers mate.........i certainly will, when i party, i party hard!! ha cant wait, havent been out since october........ill get to see my brothers and mates, well looking forward to it!


Good stuff mate, are you one of them, get hammered then shit the bed then I know ive had a good time kind of guys?

----------


## energizer bunny

> Good stuff mate, are you one of them, get hammered then shit the bed then I know ive had a good time kind of guys?


.....

lol,,well ive never shit the bed before but i do like to party, like everything i do, i do it to the extreme, ill not have a drink for months then go on wknd party bender.......lets just say drink is only part of my plans :0)...

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 80*

awake at 0345

Training- REST 

Diet- Macros-Cals 886- Pro 100- Carbs 22- Fat 40.......fasted for 16 hours.

Cheers.

----------


## energizer bunny

*UD 2.0 Plan* *Starting 02/04/13*

*Energizer Bunny 1.0* 

*Overview* 

I Will be having a *12-14 hour fast Monday-Friday* (days 1,2,3,4,7). Basically missing breakfast for extra fat burn.

Day 1-2 (Tuesday and Wednesday). Depletion workouts,Low cals and Low carbs.
Day 3 (Thursday). No workout, 60 Mins cardio, Low cals and Low carbs 
Day 4 Morning (Friday). No workout, No Cardio, Low Cals and Low carbs.
Day 4 Evening (Friday). Tension workout,Start Carb Load.
Day 5 (Saturday) No workout, no cardio, Carb load, high cals and high carbs.
Day 6 (Sunday) Power workout, no cardio, 20% below maintenance cals 60/25/15 carb/pro/fat
Day 7 (Monday) No workout,60 mins cardio (depending how i feel), 20% below maintenance cals 60/25/15 carb/pro/fat

*Details*

Depletion Diet(days 1,2 and 3) (Tues,Weds and Thurs)
Cals 1200-Carbs 50 grams-Protein 150 grams-Fat 45 grams.
I will be following Lyles recommended training split on days 1 and 2.

Depletion Diet(day 4 morning) (Fri morning)
Cals 850-Carbs 20 grams-Protein 100 grams-Fat 40 grams.

Carb Load Diet (day 4 evening and day 5) (Fri evening through Sat)
Cals 5470-Carbs 1060 grams-Protein 195 grams-Fat 50 grams. 
I will be following Lyles recommended Tension training.

20% below Maintenance Diet (day 6) (Sunday)
Cals 1600 -Carbs 240 grams-Protein 100 grams- Fat 25 grams.
I will not be following Lyles recommended Power training.

20% below Maintenance Diet (day 7) (Monday)
Cals 1600-Carbs 240 grams-Protein 100 grams- Fat 25 grams. I will eat all my carbs in the first 2 meals. Maybe do some LISS cardio.

*Supplements*

Fish oil, Yohimbine HCL, Whey protein isolate, creatine,Leucine,caffeine, Vit/min tablet. Dextrose powder. Udos Oil, Calcium,Pro Blend.

fish oil will be taken every day 6 grams

Yohimbine will be taken on fasting days (Mon-Fri) dosage unknown, will start off low.

Whey Isolate will be taken after tension training through untill 1st depletion day.

Pro Blend will be taken during depletion days

Leuicine,caffeine and creatine will be taken after tension training through the carb load untill after power workout

Dextrose powder will be taken after tension and power workout

Vit/min tabs and Calcium will be taken every day upon waking and just before bed.

Udos oil to be taken through depletion days untill carb load

*Training*

Day 1 Depletion Workout 60% of 1 rep max
3x15 leg press
2x15 quad machine
2x15 ham machine
3x15 seat calf raise
3x15 dbell bench press
3x15 machine row
3x15 machine lats
3x15 shrugs
2x15 dbell curls
2x15 tri pushdowns
*REPEAT*

Day 2 Depletion Workout
3x15 leg press
2x15 quad machine
2x15 ham machine
3x15 seat calf raise
3x15 Dbell inc press
3x15 lat pull downs
3x15 machine should press
3x15 shrugs
2x15 Dbell Curls
2x15 Tri push downs
*REPEAT*

Tension Workout Day 4 75% 1 rep max
2x8 leg press
2x8 quad machine
2x8 ham machine
2x8 seat calf raise
2x8 Dbell Press
2x8 Dbell inc press
2x8 lat pull downs
2x8 machine rows
2x8 machine lats
2x8 machine should press
2x8 shrugs
2x8 Dbell Curls
2x8 Tri push downs

Power Workout Day 6

i will be doing my own power workout consisting of squats,deads,mill press,bench press.........plus a few added exercises.

*NOTES*

I will be weighing myself and taking measurements 

I will be taking photos at begining and at week 6 then at week 13

I will be having a week off at maintenance cals on week 7 

Then i will do another 6 weeks

if i think of anything else i will add here!


*Goals*

To lose 14 lbs of fat/weight, gain a little strength.

----------


## 951thompson

Ahh you know you have had a good night if you wake in morning to find you have shit the bed  :Smilie: 

On day 4 don't know if your planning on doing your cardio with your workout, I wouldnt advise it, should be aleast 4 hours before your workout (only on this day)

For your depletion workouts I would up your volume abit, it's take 12 sets to deplete your glycogen. So if your doing it over two days 6 sets each day would be good, you can do less on your secondary muscles such as arms ect

----------


## energizer bunny

> Ahh you know you have had a good night if you wake in morning to find you have shit the bed 
> 
> On day 4 don't know if your planning on doing your cardio with your workout, I wouldnt advise it, should be aleast 4 hours before your workout (only on this day)
> 
> For your depletion workouts I would up your volume abit, it's take 12 sets to deplete your glycogen. So if your doing it over two days 6 sets each day would be good, you can do less on your secondary muscles such as arms ect


Ok mate ill scratch the cardio on tension day, no way I can do cardio earlier.

I am doing 6 sets each day, I am completing x 2 of the workouts,when i get home ill make that more clear. Cheers.

I'll be sending you a pm later mate.

----------


## 951thompson

> Ok mate ill scratch the cardio on tension day, no way I can do cardio earlier.
> 
> I am doing 6 sets each day, I am completing x 2 of the workouts,when i get home ill make that more clear. Cheers.
> 
> I'll be sending you a pm later mate.


Ah right yeah im with you, I miss read  :Smilie: 
I do a few extra sets on the big compound movements, benchpress, squats and deadlifts, just to be sure I've fully depleted all of the bodies glycogen. 
If you can't fit cardio in on on day 4, I would suggest the best and most beneficial time to do cardio would be 5 minutes after finishing day twos workout, (waiting five mins before starting is important) 20 mins mid intensity cardio would be good (crosstrainer or bike would be best)

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 81*

awake at 0500

Training- I did a test tension training session, ready for next week..........i found it fairly easy, so will up the weight next week.

Diet- Holiday starts today! get in!

Cheers.

----------


## energizer bunny

> Ah right yeah im with you, I miss read 
> I do a few extra sets on the big compound movements, benchpress, squats and deadlifts, just to be sure I've fully depleted all of the bodies glycogen. 
> If you can't fit cardio in on on day 4, I would suggest the best and most beneficial time to do cardio would be 5 minutes after finishing day twos workout, (waiting five mins before starting is important) 20 mins mid intensity cardio would be good (crosstrainer or bike would be best)


Extra sets on depletion days!! fukc no! lol............really smashed me this week lol............i might try and do some cardio BUT as i say i was done in after the depletion workouts!

----------


## 951thompson

> Extra sets on depletion days!! fukc no! lol............really smashed me this week lol............i might try and do some cardio BUT as i say i was done in after the depletion workouts!


Yeah they **** you up them depletion workouts  :Smilie:  maybe just try adding cardio once you have got used to doing the workouts.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 82*

*Day 83*

*Day 84*

*Day 85*..................got back today, had a great time but paying for it now bacause im rough as fcuk!!.....ive managed to secure some saturday work experience with one of my mates, which is great as the this will help me to pass my college course, though its going to be a pain in the ass having to work for free lol on a weekend.

anyway.........its the start of my UD 2.0 tommorrw.......and with this self inflicted pain its going to be even harder! lol

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 86 (Day 1 of UD 2.0)*

today is my first day of lyle mcdonalds ud.20, i will be doing my first depletion workout later today, i am totally shatered off my wknd away so not looking forward to this workout at all....ive been up since 0345 and had limited food :0( 

i have started my yohimbine hcl this morning, cant feell anything off 5mg (2 tabs) so i will be upping the dose to 7.5mg tommorrow.

i will keep all writings for today in this post.

just got back from my first deplettion workout....TIP!! (never do a depletion workout after a wknd bender with no sleep!!) that was mentaly the toughest workout ive ever done and ive done some killers!....so glad its over and im off college!

DIET MACROS.......CALS 1252....PRO 148....CARB 42....FAT 52

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 87 (Day 2 of UD 2.0)*

well thats second depletion day over and done!!.........woah that was tough (not as tough as yesterday mind because i didnt feel as tired today)......though i had to drop the weight second round, i was just burning lol.....anyway glad thats over, it will only get easier for me now because i will be fully fit and rested from now on in!........

i upped the yohimbine to 7.5mg and still havent felt anything so i will up to 10 mg tomorrow.

DIET MACROS.......CALS 1252....PRO 148....CARB 42....FAT 52

cheers

----------


## 951thompson

> Day 87 (Day 2 of UD 2.0)
> 
> well thats second depletion day over and done!!.........woah that was tough (not as tough as yesterday mind because i didnt feel as tired today)......though i had to drop the weight second round, i was just burning lol.....anyway glad thats over, it will only get easier for me now because i will be fully fit and rested from now on in!........
> 
> i upped the yohimbine to 7.5mg and still havent felt anything so i will up to 10 mg tomorrow.
> 
> DIET MACROS.......CALS 1252....PRO 148....CARB 42....FAT 52
> 
> cheers


How are you finding it bud?

----------


## energizer bunny

very painful with the burn mate! no feelings of sickness tho, but im above average fitness level so that might be why.........this is only my first reall week though. The food side is easy at the min though im still looking forward to my carb load......love carbs (think most people do)

----------


## 951thompson

> very painful with the burn mate! no feelings of sickness tho, but im above average fitness level so that might be why.........this is only my first reall week though. The food side is easy at the min though im still looking forward to my carb load......love carbs (think most people do)


Niceone mate, glad it's going well, Think maybe half my problem this week is I didn't refeed properly last weekend and I think im paying for it.

----------


## --->>405<<---

EB u know something i dont cuz u tube is saying the vid is only available at the website and u have to pay?

----------


## energizer bunny

> EB u know something i dont cuz u tube is saying the vid is only available at the website and u have to pay?


no mate, unless the american version of google works different?

try this........go to google, type in....i want to look like that guy part 1..............ive just done that and i have it playing in front of me now.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 88 (Day 3 of UD 2.0)*

Today was either a rest or cardio day on the plan, i chose rest so i can catch up on rest after my wknd bender, though normally i will be doing an hour of cardio........i upped my dose of yohimbine to 10mg and think i could feel something, ill up again to 12.5mg tomorrow as i didnt feel any negative sides.

DIET MACROS.......CALS 1252....PRO 148....CARB 42....FAT 52

cheers

----------


## --->>405<<---

> no mate, unless the american version of google works different?
> 
> try this........go to google, type in....i want to look like that guy part 1..............ive just done that and i have it playing in front of me now.


Sweet.. Got it  :Smilie:  i tried searching on you tube itself and it was acting retarded.. Thx pal  :Wink:

----------


## energizer bunny

just sent you a pm mate with link...........lol

glad you got it

----------


## energizer bunny

just got back from shopping.....got bagels, low fat cheese spread,beans,lemon curd, low fat crisps, cereal,low fat bacon, bananas,rice.......going to have low fat red curry on sat night!.....corn fajita friday night....nearly drewling when i was shopping and had to come back to chicken breast, brocoli and asparagus! 

cheers.

----------


## 951thompson

> just got back from shopping.....got bagels, low fat cheese spread,beans,lemon curd, low fat crisps, cereal,low fat bacon, bananas,rice.......going to have low fat red curry on sat night!.....corn fajita friday night....nearly drewling when i was shopping and had to come back to chicken breast, brocoli and asparagus!
> 
> cheers.


Haha bad news shopping when your hungry, you end up buying loads lol ha sounds like you have a feast to get though. 

Just had my toasted teacake with lemon curd  :Smilie:

----------


## energizer bunny

carb load starts later today!...........well looking forward to it......i much prefer eating like this than at a 7 day deficit week in week out!........some people say why eat like this when you can get results with a calorie deficit day in day out................well being able to eat massive amounts of carbs is my reason! and the only reason i need lol.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 89 (Day 4 of UD 2.0)*

i had my first tension training session today, this was a lot easier than the depletion workouts though i felt a little light headed during it, lack of carbs/cals......time to start carb load!

DIET MACROS (for first half of day).......CALS 856....PRO 98....CARB 20....FAT 42

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

had about 300gram of carbs tonight so another 700gram to go tomorrow, ive been loading with leucine and creatine with my 4 meals tonight and i will be doing the same with my last 4 meals tomorrow night.....

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

i woke at 0600 to get started on some carbs, i had 75 grams then went back to bed......0800 had 150 gram of carbs and ive just had another 75 grams so sitting at 300 grams for today so far, i find it really easy eating carbs every 2 hours and havent felt uncomfortable once!...ive kept away from fibre rich carbs so thats definately helped!...............i have 400 grams to go so that will take me untill bed time tonight.

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

and i also drink half a pint of water with every meal..........plus my normal full pint morning and night.

----------


## 951thompson

Good idea staying away from fibre rich food. Good to see it's going well for you  :Smilie:

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 90 (Day 5 of UD 2.0)*

Today was rest day from training and high carb load..........its been good eating this amount carbs, ive also loaded with creatine,leuicine and plenty of water to get ready for tomorrows power training day. im well looking forward to blasting some squats and deads out.....i have 2 meals left before bed, then tomorrow is 20% cals below maint day, medium carbs.....still an ok amount 200 or so.

DIET MACROS......roughly.....5000 cals, 1100 carbs, fats below 100, protein ??

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

> Good idea staying away from fibre rich food. Good to see it's going well for you


cheers mate, i am enjoying it.

----------


## 951thompson

> cheers mate, i am enjoying it.


Good stuff,I had fun stuffing my face yesterday too  :Smilie:

----------


## energizer bunny

> Good stuff,I had fun stuffing my face yesterday too


its the workouts that are the hardest part of this plan, the diet is easy enough (easier than eating, say 300 below maintenance every day all the time)........

----------


## 951thompson

> its the workouts that are the hardest part of this plan, the diet is easy enough (easier than eating, say 300 below maintenance every day all the time)........


Yeah I agree, im a all or nothing kind of guy, can't do inbetween. Tho I will say this, you will have weeks when you struggle, I've done 5 weeks on this now and I have to say I've been fine most of the time, but I've had my moments.

Thing I hate about this routine is been locked in to doing the workouts at specific times. But hell can't argue with the results.

----------


## energizer bunny

> Yeah I agree, im a all or nothing kind of guy, can't do inbetween. Tho I will say this, you will have weeks when you struggle, I've done 5 weeks on this now and I have to say I've been fine most of the time, but I've had my moments.
> 
> Thing I have hate about this routine is been locked in to doing the workouts at specific times. But hell can't argue with the results.


yep the workouts are what will make me only do this plan once a year........

----------


## 951thompson

> yep the workouts are what will make me only do this plan once a year........


Im aiming for 8 weeks this time. Once I've finished, that's it for me with this routine, it's too demanding. It's taking up too much of my life.

----------


## energizer bunny

> Im aiming for 8 weeks this time. Once I've finished, that's it for me with this routine, it's too demanding. It's taking up too much of my life.


im going for 13 weeks with 1 week at maintenance on week 7............then i have to start a performance diet as im back at my mma gym for the summer and training for a tough endurance run in september ha.....

----------


## 951thompson

> im going for 13 weeks with 1 week at maintenance on week 7............then i have to start a performance diet as im back at my mma gym for the summer and training for a tough endurance run in september ha.....


Ooooo sounds like a bruising schedule. Ive done some MMA in the past, some of the toughest training I've ever done, I used to be a boxer also.

----------


## energizer bunny

> Ooooo sounds like a bruising schedule. Ive done some MMA in the past, some of the toughest training I've ever done, I used to be a boxer also.


its tough, im not a fan of running so its menatly painful for me, but worth it in the end...........i love all aspects of mma, ive trained boxing on and off since i was younger, and ive been doing muay thai, kick boxing, shoot wrestlig,grappling and mma for a few years (just cant comit becasue of college at the min)

did you have many boxing bouts?

----------


## energizer bunny

well thats my carb load over and done with for this week........

----------


## 951thompson

> its tough, im not a fan of running so its menatly painful for me, but worth it in the end...........i love all aspects of mma, ive trained boxing on and off since i was younger, and ive been doing muay thai, kick boxing, shoot wrestlig,grappling and mma for a few years (just cant comit becasue of college at the min)
> 
> did you have many boxing bouts?


MMA training I used to do was mental. The coach depending on weather it was stand up day or ground fighting day, he would have us all spare or wrestle eachother for 5 mins rounds, you keep swapping partners until you had fought everyone in the room lol so there would be like 10 scraps going on in the hall, when the round was over you would swap partner. So we be sparing for like 2 hours none stop. After two hours you would be destroyed, I used to love it tho. That's where you learn the most is in sparing, 

Ive had 11 amateur boxing bouts

----------


## energizer bunny

> MMA training I used to do was mental. The coach depending on weather it was stand up day or ground fighting day, he would have us all spare or wrestle eachother for 5 mins rounds, you keep swapping partners until you had fought everyone in the room lol so there would be like 10 scraps going on in the hall, when the round was over you would swap partner. So we be sparing for like 2 hours none stop. After two hours you would be destroyed, I used to love it tho. That's where you learn the most is in sparing, 
> 
> Ive had 11 amateur boxing bouts


i sparring is key! i love it aswell so thats a bonus!........good stuff on the amateur bouts mate!.......ive never thought but hope to get a couple in before im 35....

----------


## 951thompson

> i sparring is key! i love it aswell so thats a bonus!........good stuff on the amateur bouts mate!.......ive never thought but hope to get a couple in before im 35....


Yeah it's great to compete, proper buzz! I used to train at the same gym as London Olympic gold medallist Luke Campbell, spared him many times, so used to have good sparing  :Smilie:

----------


## energizer bunny

bed time! im goosed off all these carbs......looking forward to the power training the mora.

----------


## 951thompson

> bed time! im goosed off all these carbs......looking forward to the power training the mora.


Alright, sweet dreams mate.

----------


## energizer bunny

> Alright, sweet dreams mate.


lol.....weird nightmares more like......

ok i weighed myself on friday a.m 12 st 6lbs, 174lbs, 78.9kg................today after carb load a.m 12st 13lbs, 181lbs, 82.1kg.............so a 7lbs rise, im happy with thats considering carb,water and creatine(which makes you hold water) loading!.........well we will see if i nailed the carb load or not next friday a.m when im hoping to a 1-2lb loss from 174lbs.

cheers

----------


## 951thompson

> lol.....weird nightmares more like......
> 
> ok i weighed myself on friday a.m 12 st 6lbs, 174lbs, 78.9kg................today after carb load a.m 12st 13lbs, 181lbs, 82.1kg.............so a 7lbs rise, im happy with thats considering carb,water and creatine(which makes you hold water) loading!.........well we will see if i nailed the carb load or not next friday a.m when im hoping to a 1-2lb loss from 174lbs.
> 
> cheers


The weight is your glycogen stores filled back up, do your muscles feel hard today? Do you look leaner in the mirror?

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 91 (Day 6 of UD 2.0)*


It was power training today, i hit up squats,deads,bench,bbell should press, as my main exercises followed by leg pres, calf,wide grip pull ups,dbell rows,dips,inc dbell press,dbell shoul press.lat raise,bi curls,tri curls........i used rep range from 1-4.........

DIET MACROS......Cals 1716...Carbs 235...Fat 29...Prot 104 




cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

> The weight is your glycogen stores filled back up, do your muscles feel hard today? Do you look leaner in the mirror?


they looked biggger and were harder......i didnt feel bloated on waking but i wouldnt say i looked leaner, i looked leaner on friday.....but i have been loading with creatine so i will be holding extra water...

i look better after depletion workouts, i.e high reps,,,,some people say they look flat........maybe its a personal thing, maybe some people respond better to higher reps than low.

----------


## 951thompson

> they looked biggger and were harder......i didnt feel bloated on waking but i wouldnt say i looked leaner, i looked leaner on friday.....but i have been loading with creatine so i will be holding extra water...
> 
> i look better after depletion workouts, i.e high reps,,,,some people say they look flat........maybe its a personal thing, maybe some people respond better to higher reps than low.


I noticed your fat was a tad high yesterday on your carb load (100g) you should try to keep it below 50g because believe /it or not your body is burning the most bodyfat it has all week during your carb load, due to all the carbs going to glycogen stores, the body uses fat for energy,the carb load gives you a better blood supply so your body burns from your stubborn fat areas, however if you are consuming high amounts of fat your body won't need to burn stored bodyfat. Just thought that was worth pointing out for something for you to watch out for.

----------


## energizer bunny

> I noticed your fat was a tad high yesterday on your carb load (100g) you should try to keep it below 50g because believe /it or not your body is burning the most bodyfat it has all week during your carb load, due to all the carbs going to glycogen stores, the body uses fat for energy,the carb load gives you a better blood supply so your body burns from your stubborn fat areas, however if you are consuming high amounts of fat your body won't need to burn stored bodyfat. Just thought that was worth pointing out for something for you to watch out for.


cheers.......def worth watching out for, if i havent lost any weight on friday ill know were to start......to be fair i wasnt watching fat this week and it may of been lower or it may have been higher, i kept away from fat foods though, only eating low or extra low fat stuff.

----------


## 951thompson

> cheers.......def worth watching out for, if i havent lost any weight on friday ill know were to start......to be fair i wasnt watching fat this week and it may of been lower or it may have been higher, i kept away from fat foods though, only eating low or extra low fat stuff.


I eat mainly cereal (coco pops) pasta and bread this week, I had a really good carb up, really enjoyed stuffing my face too  :Smilie:  Im gonna have very little fructose and sucrose next week, see how what result I find.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 92 (Day 7 of UD 2.0)*


this is the last day of the 7 day cycle so end of week 1, 20% below maintenace day..........today was either cardio or rest, i chose reat this week so if i need to change things up i will add cardio on this day.....back to depletion eating and working out tomorrow.....

DIET MACROS......Cals 1635...Carbs 213...Fat 28...Prot 127 




cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

> I eat mainly cereal (coco pops) pasta and bread this week, I had a really good carb up, really enjoyed stuffing my face too  Im gonna have very little fructose and sucrose next week, see how what result I find.


i went with bagels and fruit loop cereal ( im just going to go with a dif cereal every week, maybe low fat rice pudding) plus my 2 meals with girlfriend, fajitas on friday and thai red curry on saturday...........i had a few sweets but nothing to worry about........i honestly dont think i could carb load with rice and pasta in every meal!

----------


## 951thompson

> i went with bagels and fruit loop cereal ( im just going to go with a dif cereal every week, maybe low fat rice pudding) plus my 2 meals with girlfriend, fajitas on friday and thai red curry on saturday...........i had a few sweets but nothing to worry about........i honestly dont think i could carb load with rice and pasta in every meal!


I've got a big box of that new branflake golden clusters for my next carb up, I like to have pasta for one of my meals (a big serving (150g) but I agree not too much, because it's filling,I might try low fat oven chips this week too, (love chips) gonna try to limit sugar this week (apart from the lemon curd on teacakes lol) I drink alot of milk too, get most of my protein from skim milk (with my cereal) Lyle says lactose is ok and milk is quality protein, so must be a winner  :Smilie:

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 93 (Day 8 of UD 2.0)*


First depletion workout of the week, very tough!! glad its over......smashed in a full body workout then repeated it.....my muscles were screaming at the end. Back to low cala and carb, boring bland brocoli and asparagus, well its only for 3.5 days.

DIET MACROS......Cals 1131...Carbs 42...Fat 38...Prot 148 




cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

> I've got a big box of that new branflake golden clusters for my next carb up, I like to have pasta for one of my meals (a big serving (150g) but I agree not too much, because it's filling,I might try low fat oven chips this week too, (love chips) gonna try to limit sugar this week (apart from the lemon curd on teacakes lol) I drink alot of milk too, get most of my protein from skim milk (with my cereal) Lyle says lactose is ok and milk is quality protein, so must be a winner


getb the mcain crinkle cut oven chips, they are the lowest in fat by a good mile (well in tescos)...................im going to try that lion bar cereal this wknd....though im waiting for fridays weigh in to see what way im going with regards to fructose and sucrose.........i dont drink much milk to be fair, just whats in my cereal. (i do love milk tho)

----------


## energizer bunny

ha........TIP watching man v food on low carbs and cals is a bad idea, im drooling over some of the stuff he is eating!.......time to turn over lol

----------


## 951thompson

> getb the mcain crinkle cut oven chips, they are the lowest in fat by a good mile (well in tescos)...................im going to try that lion bar cereal this wknd....though im waiting for fridays weigh in to see what way im going with regards to fructose and sucrose.........i dont drink much milk to be fair, just whats in my cereal. (i do love milk tho)


They do lion bar cereal, love lion bars, will have to see if I can get my hands on some of that. 
took me a couple of weeks to get my carb load right, it's just a case of trial and error.

Im down in weight a stone on my depletion days, then on carb days I shoot up half a stone.

----------


## energizer bunny

> They do lion bar cereal, love lion bars, will have to see if I can get my hands on some of that. 
> took me a couple of weeks to get my carb load right, it's just a case of trial and error.
> 
> Im down in weight a stone on my depletion days, then on carb days I shoot up half a stone.


i seen it last week, must be new, lion bars are very tasty......

so your down a stone from your starting weight?

----------


## 951thompson

> i seen it last week, must be new, lion bars are very tasty......
> 
> so your down a stone from your starting weight?


Yep since I started the UD2.0 around six weeks ago, tho if you look at it on high carb days, when my glycogen is filled im down half a stone.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 94 (Day 9 of UD 2.0)* 

well thats the second depletion day over! another painful session......the hardest days are behind just gota wait a couple of days for the carb load.......chicken,asparagus and brocoli tonight yum!

DIET MACROS......Cals 1126...Carbs 42...Fat 36...Prot 149

----------


## energizer bunny

> Yep since I started the UD2.0 around six weeks ago, tho if you look at it on high carb days, when my glycogen is filled im down half a stone.


good going mate!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 95 (Day 10 of UD 2.0)* 

Today is a rest day,,,,,i was going to do cardio but decided to see what weight i am this week because if im good without cardio i will hold back untill the second cycle to see what differnce it makes, if im not good ill add cardio in ASAP.........i am taking 20mg yohimbine hcl now and im sticking at this dose, not feeling any adverse sides, just dont want to go to high...........i am feeling very hungry today, cant wait untill this time tomorrow to start carb load...........tonight guess what im having, yes its aspargus and brocoli booo, but with a steak so alls good.

DIET MACROS......Cals 1209...Carbs 42...Fat 44...Prot 153

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 96 (Day 11 of UD 2.0)* 

Tension training done! so much easier than depletion.......my weight this morning was the same as last week, so i was a bit dis heartened BUT head up and carry on, i pretty much nailed the diet so not going to change that, ill be adding cardio in from next week to see were that get me........cheers

time to start carb load.......

DIET MACROS......Cals ...Carbs ...Fat ...Prot

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 97 (Day 12 of UD 2.0)* 

Rest day and carb loading all day, decided to drop the leucine from my loading (does not mix well at all!!) so just sticking with creatine and water, ive upped the water from last week and also more creatine over the 36 hours.

DIET MACROS......Cals over 5000...Carbs 1100ish ...Fat below 100 ...Prot ??

cheers

----------


## gbrice75

> *Day 97 (Day 12 of UD 2.0)* 
> 
> Rest day and carb loading all day, decided to drop the leucine from my loading (does not mix well at all!!) so just sticking with creatine and water, ive upped the water from last week and also more creatine over the 36 hours.
> 
> DIET MACROS......Cals over 5000...*Carbs 1100ish* ...Fat below 100 ...Prot ??
> 
> cheers


*drool*

----------


## energizer bunny

> *drool*


lol......the feeling of smashing that many carbs in is very good, aslong as i keep away from fibre rich that is!........still have another 150 grams left to go before bed ha.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 98 (Day 13 of UD 2.0)* 

Power training day, weight friday 174lbs. weight today after carb load 181lbs......so exactly the same as last week, i looked fuller and leaner this week somehow, i felt really good in the gym, think loading with creatine has helped also.........diet today is moderate carbs, with lowish cals.

DIET MACROS......Cals 1600...Carbs 240 ...Fat 27 ...Prot 100

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 99 (Day 14 of UD 2.0)* 

Recovery day, and do i need it!! im super sore from yesterdays power training.......diet is 20% below maint,mod carbs.......im back at college tonight after a nice 2 weeks off for easter.

DIET MACROS......Cals 1562...Carbs 190 ...Fat 29 ...Prot 119

cheers

----------


## 951thompson

> Day 99 (Day 14 of UD 2.0)
> 
> Recovery day, and do i need it!! im super sore from yesterdays power training.......diet is 20% below maint,mod carbs.......im back at college tonight after a nice 2 weeks off for easter.
> 
> DIET MACROS......Cals 1562...Carbs 190 ...Fat 29 ...Prot 119
> 
> cheers


Your protein and fats abit low lately isnt it mate? Fats important, 40g would be good. Your protein should be around 1g-1.5g per lb of LBM.

----------


## energizer bunny

> Your protein and fats abit low lately isnt it mate? Fats important, 40g would be good. Your protein should be around 1g-1.5g per lb of LBM.


alright mate, off the top of my head the ratio is 60/25/15 carb/pro/fat..........so cant remeber the math but it worked out at 1600 cals...carbs 240 after taking 20% off maintenance carbs, protein at 100 gram, i know he mentioned going to 150 but i decided to just stick wih the ratios for these days....and fats is at 27 gram for these days.....im just back from college doing math lol......so my head is done in, so might not be accurate, id have to check my notes.

cheers

----------


## 951thompson

> alright mate, off the top of my head the ratio is 60/25/15 carb/pro/fat..........so cant remeber the math but it worked out at 1600 cals...carbs 240 after taking 20% off maintenance carbs, protein at 100 gram, i know he mentioned going to 150 but i decided to just stick wih the ratios for these days....and fats is at 27 gram for these days.....im just back from college doing math lol......so my head is done in, so might not be accurate, id have to check my notes.
> 
> cheers


He says to take the 20% from carbs mate. You need at least a gram of protein per lb of LBM. Or your body will make up the rest of what it needs by eating your LBM.
Fats are needed to keep your hormones going, among other reasons.

----------


## energizer bunny

> He says to take the 20% from carbs mate. You need at least a gram of protein per lb of LBM. Or your body will make up the rest of what it needs by eating your LBM.
> Fats are needed to keep your hormones going, among other reasons.


i did take the 20% from carbs mate (my maintennace cals are 2000)........and the fats are what i got using the ratio above (if i up the fats i up the cals therefore not hitting the 20% below maintenance......i will up the protein to 140gram and deduct that from the carbs so cals stay the same...

----------


## 951thompson

> i did take the 20% from carbs mate (my maintennace cals are 2000)........and the fats are what i got using the ratio above (if i up the fats i up the cals therefore not hitting the 20% below maintenance......i will up the protein to 140gram and deduct that from the carbs so cals stay the same...


If your LBM is 140lb,

140 x 2 = 280g carb

140 x 1 = 140g protein

40g fat

This is Lyle method of calculating rough maintenance, for the day you are on.

Or 140 x 15 = 2100cal

----------


## energizer bunny

> If your LBM is 140lb,
> 
> 140 x 2 = 280g carb 
> 
> 140 x 1 = 140g protein 
> 
> 40g fat 
> 
> This is Lyle method of calculating rough maintenance, for the day you are on.
> ...


are fuk knows then ( i went over and over lol).......ill have a look over at the wknd mate.......looks about right tho.....cheers.

----------


## 951thompson

> are fuk knows then ( i went over and over lol).......ill have a look over at the wknd mate.......looks about right tho.....cheers.


No probs, sorry if you think im Been nosey, just I want you to get it right  :Wink:

----------


## energizer bunny

> No probs, sorry if you think im Been nosey, just I want you to get it right


not at all mate!!.....its good to have things pointed out sometimes, i would never have realised other wise........cheers for that mate.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 100 (Day 15 of UD 2.0)* 

Depletion day 1, its been a very long day, i was up at 0445 and just got in now 2000, work,workout, college, head mashed haha........anyway depletion another very tough workout but glad its done,i will be adding cardio to tomorrows workout.

DIET MACROS......Cals 1131...Carbs 42 ...Fat 38 ...Prot 148

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 101 (Day 16 of UD 2.0)* 

Depletion day 2, wow! that was the toughest yet!....i felt shaterd before i started so the going was hard today, id planned on doing 30mins cardio but only did 10mins........i just can not do shit boring steady state cardio in a gym!!!!.......no way no how!.........if its not HIIT i dont want to feken know! end of!! (rant over)

this is the hungriest ive felt aswell, didnt help watching my work mate stuff FREE!! mcdonalds breakfast down his skinny little neck.......there was a promotion on....i was in the huff all day lol but i hid it well...........as you can tell im a bit pissed today. never mind eh, mince,asparagus and broc to look forward to!........can not wait for this weeks carb load.

DIET MACROS......Cals 1131...Carbs 42 ...Fat 38 ...Prot 148

cheers

----------


## gearbox

1131 calories thats rough!

----------


## energizer bunny

> 1131 calories thats rough!


its meant to be 1200 but ive got a routine that works out at 1131 so im happy to lose the 70 cals.........its only for 3.5 days then i get a super calorie and carb load of 5000 cals and 1100 carbs so its worth it to be fair.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 102 (Day 17 of UD 2.0)* 

Recovery day......im super sore today and very hungry but otherwise ok, steak, brocoli tonight!........shopping aswell so get to pick all my lovely carbs for tomorrow!..

DIET MACROS......Cals 1209...Carbs 42 ...Fat 44 ...Prot 153

cheers

----------


## 951thompson

> Day 102 (Day 17 of UD 2.0)
> 
> Recovery day......im super sore today and very hungry but otherwise ok, steak, brocoli tonight!........shopping aswell so get to pick all my lovely carbs for tomorrow!..
> 
> DIET MACROS......Cals 1209...Carbs 42 ...Fat 44 ...Prot 153
> 
> cheers


I feel abit tired an drained today too mate, just started my carb up so hopefully it will perk me up. Hang in there brotha, only tomorrow then you get to stuff your face  :Smilie:

----------


## energizer bunny

> I feel abit tired an drained today too mate, just started my carb up so hopefully it will perk me up. Hang in there brotha, only tomorrow then you get to stuff your face


cheers mate, looking forward to tomorrow........

----------


## bethdoth

After reading both yours and 951's logs I may reconsider the carb cycling and stay with IF. I do realize that it's temporary til you achieve your goal then you go to maintenance but, will it work with my lifestyle is my issue!

----------


## 951thompson

> After reading both yours and 951's logs I may reconsider the carb cycling and stay with IF. I do realize that it's temporary til you achieve your goal then you go to maintenance but, will it work with my lifestyle is my issue!


Yeah it is a demanding routine mate, kinda takes over your life lol

IF can be good, works well for some but not for others, you could run a basic carb cycle along with the IF (worked well ish for myself)

----------


## energizer bunny

Weighed myself this morning, and again 12st 6lbs....so exactly the same!!...very annoying and demotivating!! Is it possible that im losing bf and gaing muscle? Doubt it! So i must be hitting maint cals every week!! Dont know how....anyway im changing up maint days to have less carbs,i had the math wrong, tho cals were still correct. Im going to see this 6 weeks out no matter what. Also need blood work done as i feel no matter what ive done over the years my progress is very slow/poor....rant over.

----------


## energizer bunny

> After reading both yours and 951's logs I may reconsider the carb cycling and stay with IF. I do realize that it's temporary til you achieve your goal then you go to maintenance but, will it work with my lifestyle is my issue!


it is very demanding mate,the diet is pretty easy imo (especially if you were seeing results) but the depletion workouts are horrible to put it nicely lol....

----------


## 951thompson

> Weighed myself this morning, and again 12st 6lbs....so exactly the same!!...very annoying and demotivating!! Is it possible that im losing bf and gaing muscle? Doubt it! So i must be hitting maint cals every week!! Dont know how....anyway im changing up maint days to have less carbs,i had the math wrong, tho cals were still correct. Im going to see this 6 weeks out no matter what. Also need blood work done as i feel no matter what ive done over the years my progress is very slow/poor....rant over.


I was the same the first few weeks mate, but my bodyfat readings where going down, so I guess I was gaining LBM.
Don't get discouraged mate. The scales are not a good way to gage progress. Do you take bodyfat readings?

----------


## energizer bunny

> I was the same the first few weeks mate, but my bodyfat readings where going down, so I guess I was gaining LBM.
> Don't get discouraged mate. The scales are not a good way to gage progress. Do you take bodyfat readings?


thats good to hear mate.....nah i havent got a accurate way to do it, ive got some accumeasure calipers, says im 18% at the start.......i do feel leaner mind........the thing is i actually want to lose weight aswell fat.....as i want to get to a manageable weight for my mma etc.

----------


## 951thompson

> thats good to hear mate.....nah i havent got a accurate way to do it, ive got some accumeasure calipers, says im 18% at the start.......i do feel leaner mind........the thing is i actually want to lose weight aswell fat.....as i want to get to a manageable weight for my mma etc.


That's all I use is calipers as well, there not very accurate, but they do give you an indication that you are losing bodyfat. I take a photo on my mobile phone every Saturday morning also, good way to track progress. Also I only let myself look at my body in the mirror once per week, I notice the changes better this way. Don't put any stock into your scale readings mate, go by how you look in the mirror.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 103 (Day 18 of UD 2.0)* 


tension training session today, this is so much easier than the depletion days!.....time for the carb load so happy about that...im going o carb load without creatine this week and see what thats like.

DIET MACROS......Cals ...Carbs ...Fat ...Prot 

cheers

----------


## gbrice75

Love it EB.... I know I don't post in it much, but you're so damn consistent with logging, it's awesome. Glad to see you're still going strong... on a brutal diet no less! Keep up the good work brother!

----------


## energizer bunny

> Love it EB.... I know I don't post in it much, but you're so damn consistent with logging, it's awesome. Glad to see you're still going strong... on a brutal diet no less! Keep up the good work brother!


cheers GB,thanks for the nice comment!.........having a log is porbably the number 1 reason i havent crumbled this time around lol....having to come on here each day and answer you lot keeps me on the straight.......

----------


## energizer bunny

> That's all I use is calipers as well, there not very accurate, but they do give you an indication that you are losing bodyfat. I take a photo on my mobile phone every Saturday morning also, good way to track progress. Also I only let myself look at my body in the mirror once per week, I notice the changes better this way. Don't put any stock into your scale readings mate, go by how you look in the mirror.


you use acccumeaure 1 site calipers or do you have metal (real calipers)?..............ive took a photo at the begin and will at week 6..........i wouldnt normally care about the scales but i want my walk around weight to be at most 165lbs.........cheers for the suport mate, i was well gutted yesterday!

----------


## 951thompson

> you use acccumeaure 1 site calipers or do you have metal (real calipers)?..............ive took a photo at the begin and will at week 6..........i wouldnt normally care about the scales but i want my walk around weight to be at most 165lbs.........cheers for the suport mate, i was well gutted yesterday!


I've got a cheap set of calipers, they're plastic, I payed 99p for them on eBay lol they're not the best, but they do the job. I do a 7 point test, I use a online bodyfat calculator to get my percentage. Take a reading once per every 2 weeks, I seem to be going down a percent every 2 week's.

----------


## energizer bunny

> I've got a cheap set of calipers, they're plastic, I payed 99p for them on eBay lol they're not the best, but they do the job. I do a 7 point test, I use a online bodyfat calculator to get my percentage. Take a reading once per every 2 weeks, I seem to be going down a percent every 2 week's.


i mine are plastic aswell, ill check out point tests, just been told that they arent reliable so i never thought to use them, but if i keep consist with the tests then atleast i can gauge progress whether or not its accurate..

----------


## 951thompson

> i mine are plastic aswell, ill check out point tests, just been told that they arent reliable so i never thought to use them, but if i keep consist with the tests then atleast i can gauge progress whether or not its accurate..


Yeah it does'nt really matter if they're accurate, just so long as your skin fold measurements are going down each week, that's a good indication your reducing bf. Some good vids on YouTube for tips with calipers. Just make sure you use the same test each week. The 4 point test is the most common test and easy to do, because you can do it to yourself.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 104 (Day 19 of UD 2.0)* 


recovery day and carb load day!!..........best day of the week!.........thai yellow chicken curry tonight with coconut rice!! its been cooking in the slow cooker all day! get in.


DIET MACROS......Cals ...Carbs ...Fat ...Prot 

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

somehow ive pulled a muscle in my left calf yesterday, dont know how since i didnt train or doing anything strenuous, never mind it shouldnt effect my power work out later today.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 105 (Day 20 of UD 2.0)* 


Power training day and 20% below maintenance cals ( adjusted from the last 2 weeks as my math was wrong and id had to many carbs...cheers 951thompson for pointing that out)
i completed my power workout,squats,deads,dbell bench,dbell preses then accesory exercises after.........i didnt feel strong at all this week (maybe becuase i didnt creatine load) ill be adding that back in next week......weight, no surprise here 12 stone 13lbs today....so every friday im 12st 6lbs and every sunday im 12st 13lbs.....anyway another 3 weeks to go.

new cal and macro target for 20% below maint days= `1600 cals....180 carbs....36 fat....140 protein

DIET MACROS......Cals 1632 ...Carbs 168 ...Fat 37 ...Prot 137

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 106 (Day 21 of UD 2.0)* 

recovery day........feeling a little sore off yesterdays training (and still have a pulled calf) but otherwise good.........20% below maintennace again today.




DIET MACROS......Cals 1725 ...Carbs 183 ...Fat 43 ...Prot 137

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

also i have booked a consultation with an endocrinologist for may 10th, so hopefully get this ball rolling for my blood tests!

----------


## 951thompson

> also i have booked a consultation with an endocrinologist for may 10th, so hopefully get this ball rolling for my blood tests!


Did you do this private or with your GP?

----------


## energizer bunny

> Did you do this private or with your GP?


private, my doc was no good....

----------


## 951thompson

> private, my doc was no good....


Ah right did you ask your GP?

How much? ££££

----------


## energizer bunny

I but she didnt want to know, plus ive been told if you get it done on the NHS it goes on your record and can affect life insurance etc.....

the consultation is £150.......so not cheap,but hopefully worth it.

----------


## 951thompson

> I but she didnt want to know, plus ive been told if you get it done on the NHS it goes on your record and can affect life insurance etc.....
> 
> the consultation is £150.......so not cheap,but hopefully worth it.


Cool mate, hope you get it sorted  :Smilie:

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 107 (Day 22 of UD 2.0)* 

Depletion day 1 of the week........another painful session!

heres an outline of my session

3x15 leg press
3x15 seated calf raises
2x15 quad machine
2x15 ham machine
3x15 dbell bench press
3x15 machine rows
3x15 machine lat raises
3x15 shrugs
2x15 bicep curls
2x15 tri pushdowns
2x15 abs machine

REPEATED

anyway im off to college. see ya

DIET MACROS......Cals 1131 ...Carbs 42 ...Fat 38 ...Prot 148

cheers

----------


## 951thompson

> Day 107 (Day 22 of UD 2.0) 
> 
> Depletion day 1 of the week........another painful session!
> 
> heres an outline of my session
> 
> 3x15 leg press
> 3x15 seated calf raises
> 2x15 quad machine
> ...


Good stuff bud  :Wink:

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 108 (Day 23 of UD 2.0)* 

Depletion day 2 of the week........another painful session! so glad thats over!!!

heres an outline of my session

3x15 leg press
3x15 seated calf raises
2x15 quad machine
2x15 ham machine
3x15 dbell inline bench press
3x15 lat pulls
3x15 machine shoulder presses
3x15 shrugs
2x15 bicep curls
2x15 tri pushdowns
2x15 abs machine

REPEATED

Nothing to do tonight but relax!! cant wait.

DIET MACROS......Cals 1126 ...Carbs 42 ...Fat 36 ...Prot 149

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 109 (Day 24 of UD 2.0)* 

wow!! today has been super tough hunger wise!!.....this diet is tough lol...... carb load starts tomorrow and do i need it, im feeling very drained and tired at the min. never mind head down and move forward.


DIET MACROS......Cals 1138 ...Carbs 47 ...Fat 32 ...Prot 162

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

Well weighed myself today and im the same weight again!...12.6....ive been on this 4 weeks with no change....i know people say don't worry about the weight aslong as the mirror looks good, but my problem is i want to lose weight lol.....im going to finish this week then move onto a ckd diet for the next 2 weeks, i just feel im not getting the most from this plan as im not getting my cardio in(im to shaterd to do any)....im changing now so i can gauge if its worth using the ckd for 6 weeks. I think 4 weeks is enough to gauge if something is working or not. Im getting my blood tested soon,my weight/fatloss is stupidly slow,thinking i might have something up,so either way itl put my mind to rest having bloods done. I will see how the next 2 weeks go,if im loseing weight ill carry on untill end of June,if not i will go straight into my performance training and diet plan to get myself resady for mms and my endurance run in september.....im a bit frustrated at the min to be honest. Cheers

----------


## 951thompson

> Well weighed myself today and im the same weight again!...12.6....ive been on this 4 weeks with no change....i know people say don't worry about the weight aslong as the mirror looks good, but my problem is i want to lose weight lol.....im going to finish this week then move onto a ckd diet for the next 2 weeks, i just feel im not getting the most from this plan as im not getting my cardio in(im to shaterd to do any)....im changing now so i can gauge if its worth using the ckd for 6 weeks. I think 4 weeks is enough to gauge if something is working or not. Im getting my blood tested soon,my weight/fatloss is stupidly slow,thinking i might have something up,so either way itl put my mind to rest having bloods done. I will see how the next 2 weeks go,if im loseing weight ill carry on untill end of June,if not i will go straight into my performance training and diet plan to get myself resady for mms and my endurance run in september.....im a bit frustrated at the min to be honest. Cheers


You had enough bud? I think you should stick it out, but that's just me, it is very possible your gaining LBM. 
But if you have hit a wall (like me  :Smilie:  then I guess you will have to do what you have to do lol

----------


## energizer bunny

> You had enough bud? I think you should stick it out, but that's just me, it is very possible your gaining LBM. 
> But if you have hit a wall (like me  then I guess you will have to do what you have to do lol


no mate ive not hit a wall,if id been loseing the lbs each week id easy do another 2 weeks,i want to see the lbs coming down,im happy to keep lbm but don't want to gain any. I want to be at 165lbs by end of June. Plus another thing bugging me is the lack of cardio,i like my kiit but haven't got any energy on this plan,,,man them depletion workouts on low cals drains me so much.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 110 (Day 25 of UD 2.0)* 

Tension training day,,,,,a nice easy workout done.......time for carb load...

DIET MACROS......Cals 1138 ...Carbs 47 ...Fat 32 ...Prot 162

cheers..

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 111 (Day 26 of UD 2.0)* 

Recovery and carb load day,,,,,ive been for my tattoo today so my training tomorrow will be affected.....will be able to do upper body but not lower.

DIET MACROS......Cals ...Carbs ...Fat ...Prot 

cheers..

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 112 (Day 27 of UD 2.0)* 


Today i had my blood taken, so i had to fast and also was advised not to train.....(which fits perfectly with having my tattoo done yesterday)

so happy days.

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 113 (Day 28 of UD 2.0)* 

last day of ud 2.0......im taking a few days off from diet and gym....i think im going to start training for my run in september (so ill have 18 weeks) and get myself fit for mma to start again in 8 weeks (once college is over for the summer).........im going to set calories at 2000 per day, 1.25 grams of protein per lb of lbm, 0.4 grams of fat per lb of lbm and the rest of calories from carbs....from there i will cut carbs untill im loseing 1lb of fat/weight per week. 

rough plan of training is 6 days a week mon-sat training alternateing between strength (wendlers 5,3,1 mon,wed,fri) and condition/fitness (runing and rowing tue,thur and sat) (using heart rate monitor to gauge progression) sunday i will rest all day.


DIET MACROS......Cals 1632 ...Carbs 168 ...Fat 37 ...Prot 137

cheers

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I read the last few entries and I see you have either hit a plateau or body is recomp. Stick with it. 

I can't pretend to understand your macros cuz I never carb cycled. I was was surprised that your carb is higher the protein macro but maybe I am reading it wrong.

----------


## energizer bunny

> I read the last few entries and I see you have either hit a plateau or body is recomp. Stick with it. 
> 
> I can't pretend to understand your macros cuz I never carb cycled. I was was surprised that your carb is higher the protein macro but maybe I am reading it wrong.


cheers GGR.........maybe i have hit a plateau or i was recomping, either way 4 weeks at the same weight didnt feel good with all the work i was putting in, its probably a blessing in disguise to be fair as its pushed me to start training for my run, last year i left it late (only trained for 7 weeks for it) and ooohh was it tough lol.

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

with refernce to the protein being lower than carbs...thats just how the diet was set out, 3.5 days very low carbs, 1.5 days of high carbs and 2 days of medium carbs.......protein was set at 1gram per lb of lbm.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> with refernce to the protein being lower than carbs...thats just how the diet was set out, 3.5 days very low carbs, 1.5 days of high carbs and 2 days of medium carbs.......protein was set at 1gram per lb of lbm.


I guess I am surprised by the 1 g and that you weren't higher. I am doing 1.4.

----------


## energizer bunny

> I guess I am surprised by the 1 g and that you weren't higher. I am doing 1.4.


well i was surprised to but in the book he says this is all you need to retain your LBM............im setting mine at 1.25 for my mma/running plan.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 114* 

no diet, no gym.

DIET MACROS......Cals ...Carbs ...Fat ...Prot 

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 115*

no diet, no gym.

DIET MACROS......Cals ...Carbs ...Fat ...Prot 

cheers

----------


## Back In Black

Did you post pictures recently mate?

----------


## energizer bunny

> Did you post pictures recently mate?


no pictures mate..not untill i see a significant difference in the ab area.

----------


## Back In Black

Fair enough, as long as I haven't missed them :Smilie:

----------


## energizer bunny

> Fair enough, as long as I haven't missed them


lol,,,ill keep you informed mate.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 116*

no diet, no gym.

DIET MACROS......Cals ...Carbs ...Fat ...Prot 

cheers

----------


## 951thompson

How's it going bud? You got your blood test results yet?

----------


## energizer bunny

nah not yet mate, i decided to cancel endo, £150 for consultation was taking the piss lol........i went with an online company, they send kit to your door and then you send back to lab, i have an aunty who is a nurse so she took it.......sent back monday just waiting on e mail of results.

----------


## 951thompson

> nah not yet mate, i decided to cancel endo, £150 for consultation was taking the piss lol........i went with an online company, they send kit to your door and then you send back to lab, i have an aunty who is a nurse so she took it.......sent back monday just waiting on e mail of results.


Cool mate, best of luck with your results, what are you going to do if you do have low T. Are you going to buy your own treat or will you be able to get it on prescription?

----------


## energizer bunny

> Cool mate, best of luck with your results, what are you going to do if you do have low T. Are you going to buy your own treat or will you be able to get it on prescription?


havent thought that far ahead mate, id have to look into it, i havent got a clue about self medicating, a lot of reseacrh would be needed. I dont know if the doc would prescribe TRT, the UK seems pretty far behind the US on this stuff.

----------


## 951thompson

> havent thought that far ahead mate, id have to look into it, i havent got a clue about self medicating, a lot of reseacrh would be needed. I dont know if the doc would prescribe TRT, the UK seems pretty far behind the US on this stuff.


could you maybe try a testosterone boosting diet before giving medication a go. Or maybe a anti-estrogen sup/drug

----------


## energizer bunny

> could you maybe try a testosterone boosting diet before giving medication a go. Or maybe a anti-estrogen sup/drug


that would be something id definately be looking into mate.........hopefully ill be ok lol......getting my thyroid checked next month.

----------


## 951thompson

> that would be something id definately be looking into mate.........hopefully ill be ok lol......getting my thyroid checked next month.


Yeah fingers crossed for you mate. How long have you been cutting? Maybe your metabolism has crashed. Eating in a deficit for a long peroid of time can suppress testosterone production.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 117*

no diet, no gym.

DIET MACROS......Cals ...Carbs ...Fat ...Prot 

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

> Yeah fingers crossed for you mate. How long have you been cutting? Maybe your metabolism has crashed. Eating in a deficit for a long peroid of time can suppress testosterone production.


ive been cutting since jan this time around. Maybe it has mate, i dont really know to be honest, ive always strugled with weight so prob just genetics.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 118* 

no diet, no gym.

DIET MACROS......Cals ...Carbs ...Fat ...Prot 

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

ok well im getting my self back on track tomorrow after a week off diet and gym.......ive got 18 weeks to get my self super fit and strong.

overview of my plan for the next few month (subject to change as i progress) once college is over i will be adding mma back in the mix so it will change a bit in 8 weeks time.

im following wendlers 5,3,1 for my strength traininng, a mixture of running, rowing and skipping for my fitness/condition. 

my diet is going to be simple, im going to eat around maintenance cals of 2000 with 1.25gram of protein per lb LBM, 0.4gram of fat per lb LBM and the rest of calories from carbs on strength training days.

20% below maintenance (cutting cals from carbs i.e from post workout) on fitness/condition days.

fast on rest day (sunday,only having water)

my food choices are going to be what i can eat regular, none of this bland shit etc, i will be eating whole grain, fruits, veg, starches, pro shakes, meat in curries and nice tasty dishes within my macro/cal guide lines.

and im going to have a cheat meal on saturday night.

i will adjust to lose 1lb a week. 

monday-5,3,1 strength 
tuesday- fitness/condition
wednesday-5,3,1 strength
thursday-fitness/condition
friday-5,3,1 strength
saturday-fitness/condition
sunday-rest

main goal is to get super fit and strong, i will be using heart rate monitor to gauge my fitness and my lifts to gauge my strength. ideally id like to lose 1lb a week BUT we will see.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 119*

no diet, no gym.

DIET MACROS......Cals ...Carbs ...Fat ...Prot 

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 120*

Did a 3 mile run to the gym and back........at the gym i started wendlers 5,3,1 program squat day, couldnt even complete the first session, got massive cramps in my right ham, so taking this week as a warm up week. i think the run to gym got me lol. anyway back on track.

DIET MACROS......Cals 2027 ...Carbs 195 ...Fat 57 ...Prot 177

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 121*


had to rest today from my run, my legs are very sore! 


DIET MACROS......Cals 1743 ...Carbs 130 ...Fat 61 ...Prot 170

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 122*


TRAINING.......wendlers 5,3,1 chest day. bench, dips, inc bench, tris..


DIET MACROS......Cals 1952 ...Carbs 178 ...Fat 57 ...Prot 177

got my blood test results back today......test is low so maybe that's been hindering my fat loss, maybe not ha.

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 123*

TRAINING.......Run to the gym, 20 mins rowing, run home.......using heart rate monitor (itl take a while to dial in how to use this the best I can)


DIET MACROS......Cals 1738 ...Carbs 129 ...Fat 59 ...Prot 171



cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 124*

TRAINING.......wendlers 5,3,1 back day, deads, wide grip pull ups, dbell rows and bi curls.


DIET MACROS......Cals 2038 ...Carbs 188 ...Fat 60 ...Prot 180



cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 125*

TRAINING.......Hill run, used heart rate monitor and GPS, 4 miles today.....felt tough after deads yesterday but good to get it done. 

cheat night, going to have pizza!, couple of beers, 1 whisky and a bit choc.

DIET MACROS......Cals ...Carbs ...Fat ...Prot 



cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 126*

TRAINING.......Rest day


DIET MACROS......Cals 1696 ...Carbs 183 ...Fat 39 ...Prot 151



cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 127*


TRAINING.......wendlers 5,3,1 shoulders day, mil press, shrugs, dbell seat press,front raise,side raise, dbell tri press


DIET MACROS......Cals 1672 ...Carbs 176 ...Fat 36 ...Prot 158



cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 128*


TRAINING.......Had to miss my run today, worked late, then straight to college.


DIET MACROS......Cals 1696 ...Carbs 181 ...Fat 38 ...Prot 154



cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 129*


TRAINING.......wendlers 5,3,1 Leg day, squats, calf raises, leg press


DIET MACROS......Cals 1870 ...Carbs 183 ...Fat 50 ...Prot 157



cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 130*


TRAINING.......2.5 mile run, 20 mins HIIT rowing using heart rate.


DIET MACROS......Cals 1870 ...Carbs 183 ...Fat 50 ...Prot 157



cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 131*


TRAINING.......wendler 5,3,1.....chest day, dbell bench press, weight dips, inc dbell bench press, tris


DIET MACROS......Cals 1870 ...Carbs 183 ...Fat 50 ...Prot 157



cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 132*

TRAINING......Run, 5 miles with a few hill sprints added in, took me 1 hour so that averages out at 12 min miles, id ideally like to get down to 11 min miles, then try and keep the pace while I add weight etc....


DIET MACROS......Cals ...Carbs ...Fat ...Prot ..........cheat night



cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

Day 131


TRAINING......REST day


DIET MACROS......no diet.........didn't do well on diet today at all......



cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 132*

TRAINING.......wendlers 5,3,1 back day, deadlifts, wide grip pull ups, dbell rows, bi curls


*Day 133*

TRAINING.........didn't make run, late at work then straight to college.


*Day 134*

TRAINING.........wendlers 5,3,1 shoulders, bbell shoulder press, shrugs, dbell seat press, front raise,side raise, 

as you can see I have missed diet, well that's because there hasn't been one, ive been lazy (work and college pretty heavy at the min) will try and get back on track.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 135*

TRAINING.......no training

DIET.....no diet


*Day 136*

TRAINING.........no training

DIET.........no training


*Day 138*

TRAINING.........no training

DIET............no diet



I have been away on training course for work.....

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 137*

TRAINING.......wendlers 5,31 Leg day...squats and calf raises (onto wave c)

Diet.....no diet

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 138*


TRAINING.......wendler 5,3,1.....chest day, dbell bench press, weight dips, inc dbell bench press, tris (wave c)


DIET MACROS......Cals 1614 ...Carbs 163 ...Fat 35 ...Prot 159


decided to aim my calories lower than my TDEE cals by 400, so I don't need to count my fruit, veg and sauces while I have already hit my target macros.


cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 139*


TRAINING.......20 mins HIIT


DIET MACROS......Cals 1614 ...Carbs 163 ...Fat 35 ...Prot 159

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 140*


TRAINING.......wendler 5,3,1.....Back day, deadlifts,weight wide grip pull ups,dbell rows,bicep curls. (wave c)


DIET MACROS......Cals 1693 ...Carbs 140 ...Fat 49 ...Prot 158

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 141*


TRAINING......Rest (feel very tired off yesterdays deadlifts)


DIET MACROS......Cals 1614 ...Carbs 163 ...Fat 35 ...Prot 159

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 142*


TRAINING.......REST day (working late)


DIET MACROS......Cals 1693 ...Carbs 140 ...Fat 49 ...Prot 158 


going to lower carbs and up fat from Monday, im not feeling good on higher carbs, my guts are playing up and im feeling tired all the time, my recovery isn't good either. still going to keep cals below TDEE, aim for 1800.

also I have registered with new docs, so will be getting appointment to try and get my testosterone levels sorted out, its really affected my motivation lately. anyway cheers!!

----------


## energizer bunny

*day 143 and day 144*

TRAINING....REST

DIET.......not good

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 145*


TRAINING.......20 mins HIIT cardio


DIET MACROS......Cals 1837 ...Carbs 24 ...Fat 114 ...Prot 155

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 146*

TRAINING.......20 mins HIIT cardio


DIET MACROS......Cals 1837 ...Carbs 24 ...Fat 114 ...Prot 155

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 147*

TRAINING.......wendlers 5,3,1 shoulder day, mill press, shrugs,dbell press,side and front raise.


DIET MACROS......Cals 1837 ...Carbs 24 ...Fat 114 ...Prot 155

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 148*


TRAINING.......20 mins HIIT cardio.


DIET MACROS......Cals 1837 ...Carbs 24 ...Fat 114 ...Prot 155

booked appointment at docs for next Wednesday, so hopefully get the ball rolling.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 149*


TRAINING.......rest


DIET MACROS......Cals 1933 ...Carbs 24 ...Fat 123 ...Prot 158

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 150 and 151*

TRAINING.......rest


DIET MACROS......Cals ...Carbs ...Fat ...Prot higher carbs for 36 hours about 700 grams, protein the same at 160 grams with fats lowish.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 152*


TRAINING.......wendlers 5,3,1 squats (deload week)


DIET MACROS......Cals 1785 ...Carbs 15 ...Fat 114 ...Prot 152

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 153*


TRAINING.......40 mins HIIT conditioning workout, using ropes,dbells and bodyweight exercises.


DIET MACROS......Cals 1785 ...Carbs 15 ...Fat 114 ...Prot 152

----------


## Back In Black

Good luck with your quack mate :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

ok EB how is the progress man??

----------


## energizer bunny

> Good luck with your quack mate


cheers mate, went today, he was a very canny bloke and went down the path I wanted so happy with that. getting blood taking for a full blood test on Friday!....then back in for results 2 weeks today. 

soon as I went in and mentioned training he asked me if I take steroids lol..........I explained my symptoms and he says he doubts it will be my hormones as I am to young (even though I know they are ****ed up) I just played along let him find the problems....I did not mention my private blood tests.




> ok EB how is the progress man??


to be honest mate im just plodding along, Ive been a bit demotivated since I found out I had very low test, just thinking im wasting my time (still been hitting the gym hard just slacking on the diet some days)

----------


## Back In Black

> cheers mate, went today, he was a very canny bloke and went down the path I wanted so happy with that. getting blood taking for a full blood test on Friday!....then back in for results 2 weeks today.
> 
> soon as I went in and mentioned training he asked me if I take steroids lol..........I explained my symptoms and he says he doubts it will be my hormones as I am to young (even though I know they are ****ed up) I just played along let him find the problems....I did not mention my private blood tests.
> 
> to be honest mate im just plodding along, Ive been a bit demotivated since I found out I had very low test, just thinking im wasting my time (still been hitting the gym hard just slacking on the diet some days)


2 weeks for results?! They don't hurry do they?! At least he is doing the tests  :Smilie:

----------


## energizer bunny

> 2 weeks for results?! They don't hurry do they?! At least he is doing the tests


I could of got them next Thursday but im down Leeds on a training course, so the wednesday after is the next time I am not busy  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 154*


TRAINING......wendlers 5,3,1 shoulder and chest combined (deload)


DIET MACROS......Cals 1785 ...Carbs 15 ...Fat 114 ...Prot 152

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 155*


TRAINING......40 mins HIIT


DIET MACROS......Cals 1785 ...Carbs 15 ...Fat 114 ...Prot 152

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 156 and 157*


TRAINING......LISS cardio


DIET MACROS......Cals ...Carbs ...Fat ...Prot

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 158*


TRAINING......40 mins HIIT, skipping, weights, burpees.


DIET MACROS......Cals 1824 ...Carbs 110 ...Fat 84 ...Prot 147

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 159*

decided to move to wendlers 2 day approach instead of the 3 day I have been using, I am doing this to fit into my mma,muay thai and grappling training as I will be starting back up for the summer while im off college. 

TRAINING......wendlers 5,3,1 Squat and Bench press (wave A)


DIET MACROS......Cals 1598 ...Carbs 110 ...Fat 64 ...Prot 140

----------


## Indymuscleguy

Wow...thanks for taking the time to update daily. Do you have progress photos?

----------


## energizer bunny

> Wow...thanks for taking the time to update daily. Do you have progress photos?


cheers mate........no photos mate, progress is very slow (lack of motivation at the moment with diet) trying to get back on track.........once I get myself sorted I will be posting photos again.

thanks for dropping in!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 160*



TRAINING.....40 mins HIIT cardio, skip rope,dbell swings,burpees.


DIET MACROS......Cals 1828 ...Carbs 154 ...Fat 65 ...Prot 150

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 161*

ive been on a training course today so decided to have a rest day and low cal zero carb day.

TRAINING.....rest day


DIET MACROS......Cals estimate at 300 of good fats and coffee ...Carbs ...Fat ...Prot 

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 161*


TRAINING......wendlers 5,3,1 Trap deadlifts and Military Press (wave A)


DIET MACROS......Cals 1828 ...Carbs 154 ...Fat 65 ...Prot 150

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 162*


TRAINING......Body weight exercises and accessory weights. Pull ups, dips,squat jumps, dbell press,bi curls,tri push downs.


DIET MACROS......Cals 4000 ...Carbs ...Fat ...Prot 

cheat day.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 163*


TRAINING......Recovery day

low cals and zero carbs today. fast type day.


DIET MACROS......Cals ...Carbs ...Fat ...Prot

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 164*


TRAINING......1 hour of muay thai and 1.5 hours of mma.


DIET MACROS......Cals1882 ...Carbs 154 ...Fat 71 ...Prot 150 

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 165*


TRAINING......session 1.......wendlers 5,3,1 squat and chest day (wave b)
session 2.......1 hour muay thai and 1.5 hours of mma.

I will be training 2x every Tuesday and Saturday.


DIET MACROS......Cals1882 ...Carbs 154 ...Fat 71 ...Prot 150 

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 166*


TRAINING......1 hour of muay thai and 1.5 hours of mma.


DIET MACROS......Cals1882 ...Carbs 154 ...Fat 71 ...Prot 150 

had blood test results in today. (I will be posting them in the TRT section if anyone interested)

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 167*


TRAINING......wendlers 5,3,1 deadlift and mill press day (wave B)


DIET MACROS......Cals1882 ...Carbs 154 ...Fat 71 ...Prot 150 


cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 168*


TRAINING......Recovery day.


DIET MACROS......Cals1882 ...Carbs 154 ...Fat 71 ...Prot 150 


cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 169*


TRAINING......body weight exercises and accessory exercises...


DIET MACROS......Cals...Carbs ...Fat....Prot 

cheat day

will be tightening diet up from monday to try and increase testosterone level before next bloods, I will be taking a host of vitamins and minerals to help with this!......I will be doing this for 8 weeks!...hopefully I can raise it naturally.

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 170*


TRAINING......Recovery day


DIET MACROS......Cals...Carbs ...Fat....Prot 





cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 171*


TRAINING......1 hour of muay thai and 1.5 hours of mma.


DIET MACROS......Cals 1989 ...Carbs 225 ...Fat 49 ...Prot 152 



cheers

----------


## Back In Black

Are you losing any weight up there mate?

----------


## energizer bunny

haven't checked for months mate, to be honest, all my motivation went out the window when I realised my test levels were low.......actually im going to try again starting today, just keeping it quite and hopefully ill get there this time......

my training is very intense now so recovery is most important with weight loss a close second. trying a 50/30/20 type ratio carb/pro/fat........see if that is a good balance for my above goals

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 172*


TRAINING......Session 1....wendlers 5,3,1 squat and bench press day (wave c)........Session 2.....1 hour of muay thai.



DIET MACROS......Cals 2039 ...Carbs 226 ...Fat 53 ...Prot 150 



cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 173*


TRAINING......1 hour muay thai...1.5 hours mma



DIET MACROS......Cals 2043 ...Carbs 229 ...Fat 51 ...Prot 153



cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 174*

TRAINING.....wendlers 5,3,1 deadlift and mill press day (wave c)


DIET MACROS......Cals 2043 ...Carbs 229 ...Fat 51 ...Prot 153



cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 175*


TRAINING.....Recovery Day


DIET MACROS......Cals 1663 ...Carbs 139 ...Fat 50 ...Prot 155



cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 176*


TRAINING.....session 1....bodyweight exercises and machine/free weights......session 2.....1 hour of stand up sparring.



DIET MACROS......Cals 2043 ...Carbs 229 ...Fat 51 ...Prot 153



cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 177*


TRAINING.....Recovery day


DIET MACROS......cheat day


cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 178* * Day 1 baseline plan*

Lucky for me Baseline picked me as one of his guinea pigs!

so as of today I am starting a diet and training plan designed from baseline. I will be following exactly what he says and hopefully see some good results. 

I have a few rules to follow, I must weigh all my foods and log them, eat 12 gram of fibre per 1000 cals so I am aiming for 30 grams per day, 2 pieces of fruit and 2 pieces of veg each day and counted in macros. ive been advised to take creatine and BCAA so that's what I will be doing.

I can eat any foods I like as long as I hit macros and cals each day and follow the rules above and stick to the training plan.

macros for mon-thur are pro220-carb250-fat60......on Friday carbs are lowered to 50 and fats to 30......sat and sun are pro200-carb350-fat75

training is Monday-mma, Tuesday low/hypo day/MISS and mma, Wednesday push/hypo day and mma, Thursday pull/hypo day, Friday is rest, Saturday lower/power day and HIIT, Sunday is upper/power day and MISS.

I expect a few teething problems in the first week,trying to nail macros etc.


id like to thank base for giving his time to me, hope I can maje this work

TRAINING.....workout 1= 2.5 hours MMA


DIET MACROS......pro-230....carbs-261....fat-55

cheers

----------


## Back In Black

Good luck buddy, I'll be watching. Still :Smilie:

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 179 Day 2 baseline plan*

TRAINING.....workout 1= lower/hypo and MISS workout 2= 1 hour muay thai


DIET MACROS......pro-224....carbs-253....fat-60

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

> Good luck buddy, I'll be watching. Still


cheers mate! this is the motivation I needed, funny thing was I was looking into hiring a personal trainer/dietician so well happy he picked me!

----------


## baseline_9

I think ur gonna do well.... This shit isn't rocket science.... People just like to make it rocket science... Once we figure ur energy balance out which may take a few weeks you will be on your road to abs....

Remember fats come down low (30g) on that Friday too.... That's why you have 2x75g days at the weekend..... There is no real benefit IMO to cycling fats... The reason I do it is because I like to give people a bit of a break.... So by cutting down 30g on the Friday we can then add them back in on another day or 2....

Ur lucky too, for me ur fats are high  :Smilie:

----------


## energizer bunny

> I think ur gonna do well.... This shit isn't rocket science.... People just like to make it rocket science... Once we figure ur energy balance out which may take a few weeks you will be on your road to abs....
> 
> Remember fats come down low (30g) on that Friday too.... That's why you have 2x75g days at the weekend..... There is no real benefit IMO to cycling fats... The reason I do it is because I like to give people a bit of a break.... So by cutting down 30g on the Friday we can then add them back in on another day or 2....
> 
> Ur lucky too, for me ur fats are high



ill correct that now!......Abs I cant imagine having them since ive never seen them lol

----------


## baseline_9

This is what I have for you for week 1...


Macros

Mon - 220p 60f 250c

Tue - 220p 60f 250c

Wed - 220p 60f 250c

Thu - 220p 60f 250c

Fri - 220p 30f 50c

Sat - 200p 75f 350c

Sun - 200p 75f 350c


Mon - MMA 1000

Tue - MMA 1000, Lower Hypertrophy 400, MISS 600

Wed - MMA 1000, Push Hypertrophy 300

Thu - Pull Hypertrophy 300

Fri - Rest

Sat - Lower Body Power 400, HIIT 600 (10 x 15sec Treadmill Sprints)

Sun - Upper Body Power 300, MISS 600

----------


## energizer bunny

yep that's what I have mate, just missed out the fat on my post but dint on my plan. cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 180 (Day 3 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= upper body push/hypo day.....workout 2= 1 hour muay thai and 1.5 hour mma


DIET MACROS......pro-223....carbs-254....fat-65 

(I had a mcdonalds sausage and cheese bagel today) 

cheers

----------


## baseline_9

> *Day 180 (Day 3 baseline plan)*
> 
> 
> TRAINING.....workout 1= upper body push/hypo day.....workout 2= 1 hour muay thai and 1.5 hour mma
> 
> 
> DIET MACROS......pro-223....carbs-254....fat-65 
> 
> (I had a mcdonalds sausage and cheese bagel today) 
> ...


Bring them macros down 2moro m8 to get ur self back to where you should be.... Especially the 5g of fat

----------


## Back In Black

> Bring them macros down 2moro m8 to get ur self back to where you should be.... Especially the 5g of fat


Ya tight bastard Base :Wink:

----------


## energizer bunny

> Bring them macros down 2moro m8 to get ur self back to where you should be.... Especially the 5g of fat


ok mate, ill get it sorted.

----------


## baseline_9

> Ya tight bastard Base


Haha

Ill let a few grams of fat and a handful of carbs or protein slip.... But past that I'm gonna be looking to get you to drop it out the following day...

I have no issues with going say 10g of fat under one day and then 10g over the next.... Just aim to hit the macros over the week....

And as far as fats your always better to shoot a little under and then add in a few extra fish caps (if your feeling good lol)

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 181 (Day 4 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= upper body pull hypo day.


DIET MACROS......pro-223....carbs-251....fat-60 

I will make up all the macros tomorrow base...as talked about.

(I had a coffee milkshake today.)

cheers

----------


## baseline_9

> *Day 181 (Day 4 baseline plan)*
> 
> 
> TRAINING.....workout 1= upper body pull hypo day.
> 
> 
> DIET MACROS......pro-223....carbs-251....fat-60 
> 
> I will make up all the macros tomorrow base...as talked about.
> ...



Here's a good recipe to try....

60g chocolate protein
20g peanut butter
Half a spoon of coffee
About 8 ice cubes

Whizz up and add more Ice if its not really thick.... Get it thick with ice and it is amazing....

Whipped cream with vanilla and cinnamon on top too.... If it fits your macros of corse  :Smilie:

----------


## energizer bunny

> Here's a good recipe to try....
> 
> 60g chocolate protein
> 20g peanut butter
> Half a spoon of coffee
> About 8 ice cubes
> 
> Whizz up and add more Ice if its not really thick.... Get it thick with ice and it is amazing....
> 
> Whipped cream with vanilla and cinnamon on top too.... If it fits your macros of corse


having this right now mate, it is great! no cream today tho.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 182 (Day 5 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....rest day


DIET MACROS......pro-220....carbs-55....fat-40 

went over on the fats, I miss calculated the fats in my chicken.

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 183 (Day 6 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1=lower body power day and 600 calories of HIIT

having some revels tonight! my favourite chocolate.

DIET MACROS......pro-205....carbs-343....fat-75

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 184 (Day 7 baseline plan)*

TRAINING.....workout 1=upper body power day and 600 calories of MISS

having some revels tonight! my favourite chocolate. (again)

DIET MACROS......pro-202....carbs-349....fat-72

----------


## baseline_9

EB is doing well guys.... One week down, training and macro plan executed well.... Weight loss right where we need it to be for now but nothing counts until the second week is done IMO....

Training, cardio and macros to remain the same for next week....

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 185 (Day 8 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1=75 mins of stand up sparring.


DIET MACROS......pro-220....carbs-250....fat-66

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 186 (Day 9 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1=lower body/hypo day and 600 cals of MISS casdio.


DIET MACROS......pro-215....carbs-250....fat-65

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 187 (Day 10 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1=upper body/push hypo day.....workout 2=1 hour stand up sparring and 1 hour of muay thai.


DIET MACROS......pro-216....carbs-254....fat-67

----------


## Back In Black

This is ALOT of exercise buddy, how are you hanging with it?

----------


## energizer bunny

> This is ALOT of exercise buddy, how are you hanging with it?


its tough mate, ive had to cancel Tuesday nights classes, I just couldn't fit all in and get rest.......I should be good to go now. im eating more than I have for years (consistently) so this is helping. cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 188 (Day 11 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1=upper body/pull hypo day.


DIET MACROS......pro-218....carbs-250....fat-59

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 189 (Day 12 baseline plan)*



TRAINING.....workout 1=rest day


DIET MACROS......pro-226....carbs-61....fat-38

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 190 (Day 13 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1=lower body/power day and 600 cals HIIT


DIET MACROS......pro-201....carbs-356....fat-75

hitting up some chocolate and crisps tonight!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 191 (Day 14 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1=upper body/power day and 600 cals MISS


DIET MACROS......pro-199....carbs-342....fat-75

----------


## baseline_9

Another successful week for EB.... Weight loss is right where it needs to be.... Progressing in the gym is excellent also....

Macros, cardio and training to remain the same this week...


Keep up the good work brotha.... Consistency pays off

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 192 (Day 15 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1=1 hour mma conditioning and 1 hour of muay thai.


DIET MACROS......pro-219....carbs-250....fat-62

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 193 (Day 16 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1=lower body/hypo day and 600 cals MISS


DIET MACROS......pro-221....carbs-250....fat-64

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 194 (Day 17 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1=upper body push/hypo day...workout 2=1 hour stand up sparring and 1 hour muay thai.


DIET MACROS......pro-223....carbs-242....fat-69

----------


## Back In Black

How you feeling overall buddy?

----------


## energizer bunny

> How you feeling overall buddy?


im feeling good mate, by Wednesday im a little tired but i have two easier days ahead so no bigy, my weight is slowly going down and my performance is good with it.........this way of dieting is so much better for me, I hated bland foods.......I had a foot long spicy Italian subway today, it was well tasty.

----------


## Back In Black

> im feeling good mate, by Wednesday im a little tired but i have two easier days ahead so no bigy, my weight is slowly going down and my performance is good with it.........this way of dieting is so much better for me, I hated bland foods.......I had a foot long spicy Italian subway today, it was well tasty.


Good man, who doesn't love a foot long sub :Smilie: 

Pleased its working for you ,ate, hopefully that low test issue will get resolved soon.

----------


## energizer bunny

> Good man, who doesn't love a foot long sub
> 
> Pleased its working for you ,ate, hopefully that low test issue will get resolved soon.


cheers mate! im not holding my breath on the low test, im back for blood test in august so hopefully ive managed to push it up with sups I've been taking.......im going to take this diet as far as I can, speak to base(and if he/we feel it is effecting my progress then maybe next year if nothing is sorted I will self medicate TRT.... tho I will try self medicating clomid first.

----------


## baseline_9

Hopefully not pushing your fats too low will help with not further suppressing your natty T....

Just forget about it for now... Focus on the things that you can influence right now.... Like nutrition and training..... If your lifts are going up in the gym and your weight is going down that is all you need to worry about.... 

Not that you have ever bitched to me about your low T, but a lot of people look to find reasons why they aren't getting the results they want... It's just an easy excuse.... Anyone who know will agree that consistency and time are the biggest and most important factors to manage..... Even a sh*t plan executed consistently for an extended period of time will produce good results.... 

You may find that your test increases with an increase in training frequency (weight training) and a focus on progression.... Especially when your bodyfat is lower.... I don't have a lot of knowledge in the whole TRT or low test scene tho....

----------


## baseline_9

> im feeling good mate, by Wednesday im a little tired but i have two easier days ahead so no bigy, my weight is slowly going down and my performance is good with it.........this way of dieting is so much better for me, I hated bland foods.......I had a foot long spicy Italian subway today, it was well tasty.


I had a chicken tikka foot long today from subway.... Never normally go there but couldn't cook my rice this morning.... I was shocked at how good the macros are on some of the low fat subs..... Just shows there really is no excuse, even for people who are 'on the go' and don't have the time to prep food....

----------


## energizer bunny

> Hopefully not pushing your fats too low will help with not further suppressing your natty T....
> 
> Just forget about it for now... Focus on the things that you can influence right now.... Like nutrition and training..... If your lifts are going up in the gym and your weight is going down that is all you need to worry about.... 
> 
> Not that you have ever bitched to me about your low T, but a lot of people look to find reasons why they aren't getting the results they want... It's just an easy excuse.... Anyone who know will agree that consistency and time are the biggest and most important factors to manage..... Even a sh*t plan executed consistently for an extended period of time will produce good results.... 
> 
> *You may find that your test increases with an increase in training frequency (weight training) and a focus on progression.... Especially when your bodyfat is lower*.... I don't have a lot of knowledge in the whole TRT or low test scene tho....


hopefully this above will happen, ive never had low body fat since I was a kid, so looking forward to that.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 195 (Day 18 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1=upper body/push hypo day


DIET MACROS......pro-217....carbs-258....fat-65

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 196 (Day 19 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1=rest day


DIET MACROS......pro-226....carbs-52....fat-31

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 197 (Day 20 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1=lower body power day and 600 cals HIIT


DIET MACROS......pro-200....carbs-360....fat-70 

todayy I was at a BBQ so couldn't weigh my foods, so I counted what I ate and used similar foods from the Tesco website, so macros could be a bit off.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 198 (Day 21 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1=upper body power day and 600 cals MISS


DIET MACROS......pro-197....carbs-352....fat-72

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 199 (Day 22 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1=1 hour mma conditioning and 1 hour of muay thai.


DIET MACROS......pro-215....carbs-252....fat-67

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 200 (Day 23 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1=lower body hypo day and 600 cals MISS


DIET MACROS......pro-221....carbs-241....fat-66

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 201 (Day 24 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1=upper body push hypo day...workout 2=1 hour stand up sparring and 1 hour of muay thai.


DIET MACROS......pro-222....carbs-253....fat-60

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 202 (Day 25 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1=upper body pull hypo day.


DIET MACROS......pro-216....carbs-253....fat-67

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 203 (Day 26 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1=10 mile hill run (did it in 1hour 55 mins) tired now.


DIET MACROS......pro-224....carbs-49....fat-33

----------


## MajorPectorial

Just wanted to pop in n say great work. Keep it up!! Inspirational for loads of members and probably even non members if they can view the log.

Well done!!

----------


## energizer bunny

> Just wanted to pop in n say great work. Keep it up!! Inspirational for loads of members and probably even non members if they can view the log.
> 
> Well done!!


cheers for dropping in mate, appreciated.

----------


## RaginCajun

Way to stay focused thru these 3 weeks!

How has your progress been?

Keep up the good work!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 204 (Day 27 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1=lower body hypo day


DIET MACROS......pro-200....carbs-350....fat-82

went to the pictures today, got some nachos and cheese, really tasty! BIG mistake! when I got home and reckoned all the macros up I fuked up big time! the amount of fat and calories in them is unreal, its not hit my overall numbers to bad, 7 grams over on the fat. BUT means I have no numbers for a meal or anything like that.......I certainly wont be making that mistake again lol.

----------


## --->>405<<---

what were ur beginning stats EB for this diet with base?? 

interested to see ur progress. part of what i have not done yet is lower protein and up carbs.. i just havent been able to let myself do it  :LOL: 

uve been at this 27 days now do u have any before and progress pics?? stats??

----------


## energizer bunny

> what were ur beginning stats EB for this diet with base?? 
> 
> interested to see ur progress. part of what i have not done yet is lower protein and up carbs.. i just havent been able to let myself do it 
> 
> uve been at this 27 days now do u have any before and progress pics?? stats??


I have pics that I have sent to base each week but im not putting up until there is big difference......I can never tell so waiting on baseline to notice something lol

stats Day 1=186lbs 25% ish body fat (baseline assessment from pics) Day 27=178.6lbs BF% (baseline will tell me when he thinks I have made a drop) then we will adjust on the plan. weight or reps going up each week, my recovery is better than ever considering all the intense training I am doing e.g last night I hit a 10 mile beast hill run at good pace, this morning I hit squats and progressed again.

----------


## --->>405<<---

4 weeks, 8lbs sounds good dude  :Smilie:

----------


## energizer bunny

certainly is mate, very happy considering the amount of food I am eating and with decent carbs and fats!

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 205 (Day 28 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1=upper body hypo day


DIET MACROS......pro-200....carbs-345....fat-74

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 206 (Day 29 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1=1 hour mma conditioning and 1 hour of muay thai.


DIET MACROS......pro-222....carbs-347....fat-64

----------


## energizer bunny

As of today my plan has changed a bit (baseline has changed a few things up)

I will be 5 grams lower each day on fats except the already low day, I will be adding another session of 600 cals MISS and I will also be having another low carb day on Mondays (though not starting today as base is on holiday and I did not get info in time)

all good.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 207 (Day 30 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1=lower body hypo day and 600 cals MISS


DIET MACROS......pro-218....carbs-249....fat-60

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 208 (Day 31 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1=upper body push hypo day...workout 2=1 hour stand up sparring and 1 hour muay thai.


DIET MACROS......pro-224....carbs-256....fat-59

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 209 (Day 32 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1=upper body pull hypo day and 600 cals MISS

had a bit of a problem today, I had a power cut for the past 7 hours, so couldn't cook any food that I had planned, I was very hungry as I was up at 0300 this morning and didn't eat all day looking forward to eating lots tonight. anyway I made the most of stuff in the house that did not need cooked and kept calories the same but had more carbs and less protein. not ideal but I dint fancy just drinking loads of pro shakes. 

DIET MACROS......pro-150....carbs-320....fat-60

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 210 (Day 33 baseline plan)*

TRAINING.....workout 1=lower body power day and 600 cals HIIT 

today was meant to be rest day but I am away Sunday and Monday so have changed a few days around. (all cleared with baseline)


DIET MACROS......pro-213....carbs-53....fat-29

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 211 (Day 34 baseline plan)*

TRAINING.....workout 1=upper body power day and 600 cals MISS 

DIET MACROS......pro-....carbs-....fat- (no diet)

*Day 212-213 (day 35 and 36 baseline plan)*

Training- none......diet-none

I have been away on the drink so no diet at all.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 214 (Day 37 baseline plan)*

TRAINING.....workout 1=lower body hypo day and 600 cals MISS 

DIET MACROS......pro-215....carbs-256....fat-58 

tough one today after a big session at the wknd but back on track.

----------


## baseline_9

How long are your 600's taking you?

----------


## energizer bunny

> How long are your 600's taking you?


alright mate........36-38 mins, MISS cross trainer maximum level and 34-38mins, HIIT run machine incline 4 at 8.5-9 kmps/h upto 14 km/h for the 15 second sprints.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 215 (Day 38 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1=upper body push hypo day 

DIET MACROS......pro-219....carbs-246....fat-56

----------


## -KJ-

> Day 215 (Day 38 baseline plan)
> 
> TRAINING.....workout 1=upper body push hypo day
> 
> DIET MACROS......pro-219....carbs-246....fat-56


Good job bro! What's your stat changes since starting baseline plan??

----------


## energizer bunny

> Good job bro! What's your stat changes since starting baseline plan??


cheers mate.......weight 186lbs @ 25% BF on day 1.......weight 177.2lbs @ ?% BF on day 34.........as of today after my wknd bender I am 179.6lbs..........

----------


## -KJ-

> cheers mate.......weight 186lbs @ 25% BF on day 1.......weight 177.2lbs @ ?% BF on day 34.........as of today after my wknd bender I am 179.6lbs..........


Good steady progress mate... I guess you have to see which is better really! I understand we all need a life but it gets disheartening

----------


## energizer bunny

> Good steady progress mate... I guess you have to see which is better really! I understand we all need a life but it gets disheartening


nah mate im good, this wknd was my first drink since march, I go out once every few month and party hard!........im no bodybuilder and never will be in terms of hard core eating clean, chicken and rice every meal ive tried this and by day 2 couldn't eat any more chicken lol..........im enjoying this way of eating and hopefully can get to my 10% goal........decent beach body is my goal if I cant succeed this way, I never will.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 216 (Day 39 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1=upper body pull hypo day and 600 cals MISS 

DIET MACROS......pro-219....carbs-252....fat-59


had my blood test results yesterday.....fukin doc didn't even test for testosterone again!!.....what a waste of my time.....my liver values are up in normal range but my red blood count is lower than last time......back in 2 months for another test............I mentioned that my testosterone levels were low and explained that I felt down etc, it was like talking to a wall!! he ignored what I was saying and said I may be depressed lol!!.......im leaving everything as it is for now but I will be getting private bloods early next year to find out if I have primary or secondary hypogonadism and will treat myself.

----------


## energizer bunny

double post

----------


## -KJ-

> nah mate im good, this wknd was my first drink since march, I go out once every few month and party hard!........im no bodybuilder and never will be in terms of hard core eating clean, chicken and rice every meal ive tried this and by day 2 couldn't eat any more chicken lol..........im enjoying this way of eating and hopefully can get to my 10% goal........decent beach body is my goal if I cant succeed this way, I never will.


Good to know you've found a way in which you can succeed! 

Ill be following mate good luck! keep the detailed log up

----------


## energizer bunny

> Good to know you've found a way in which you can succeed! 
> 
> Ill be following mate good luck! keep the detailed log up


cheers mate

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 217 (Day 40 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1=REST day 

DIET MACROS......pro-215....carbs-46....fat-34

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 218 (Day 41 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= 10 mile hill run with Bergen and boots! very tough....lower body power day was planned for today but I will be doing both lower and upper power training tomorrow........training is going to be a little different these next 3 weeks as my race is approaching and I need to be run fit. (I have informed base of this)........after the race I will be following baselines plan 100%, cardio weights, diet, rest.....everything. 

DIET MACROS......pro-202....carbs-354....fat-70

----------


## baseline_9

> certainly is mate, very happy considering the amount of food I am eating and with decent carbs and fats!


That's it m8... Hight volume of training plus high calorie intake = better balance IMO

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 219 (Day 42 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= lower body power day....and straight after, workout 2= upper body power day

DIET MACROS......pro-204....carbs-345....fat-74

----------


## baseline_9

> *Day 219 (Day 42 baseline plan)*
> 
> 
> TRAINING.....workout 1= lower body power day....and straight after, workout 2= upper body power day
> 
> DIET MACROS......pro-204....carbs-345....fat-74


Looking forward to seeing those lifts on that upper power str8 after lower lol

----------


## energizer bunny

> Looking forward to seeing those lifts on that upper power str8 after lower lol


sent mate........to be fair I didn't feel any different......my legs were fuked off the 10 mile hill run though

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 220 (Day 43 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= 1 hour mma condition and 1 hour muay thai

DIET MACROS......pro-228....carbs-53....fat-53

----------


## baseline_9

> *Day 220 (Day 43 baseline plan)*
> 
> 
> TRAINING.....workout 1= 1 hour mma condition and 1 hour muay thai
> 
> DIET MACROS......pro-218....carbs-54....*fat-36*


You dropping the fats out today?

----------


## energizer bunny

> You dropping the fats out today?


I thought today was the same s Friday?

----------


## energizer bunny

just checked the changes..........ha im allowed 55, good job I checked I thought I was on 60 for normal days!......ill get another 20 gram of fat in later today.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 221 (Day 44 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= lower body hypo day and 600 cals MISS

DIET MACROS......pro-218....carbs-244....fat-54

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 222 (Day 45 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= upper body push hypo day and 500 cals MISS

DIET MACROS......pro-220....carbs-248....fat-57

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 223 (Day 46 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= upper body pull hypo day and 600 cals MISS


DIET MACROS......pro-225....carbs-255....fat-57

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 224 (Day 47 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= REST day


DIET MACROS......pro-226....carbs-43....fat-39

struggling to keep fats down and protein high!!........no way I can just eat plain chicken breast all day

----------


## baseline_9

> *Day 224 (Day 47 baseline plan)*
> 
> 
> TRAINING.....workout 1= REST day
> 
> 
> DIET MACROS......pro-226....carbs-43....fat-39
> 
> struggling to keep fats down and protein high!!........no way I can just eat plain chicken breast all day


Whey protein.... Tuna, fish, chicken breast... Nandos sauce on chicken.... Sainsburys be good to yourself mayo... Chilli sauces... Egg whites.... 

You will work it out eventually

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 225 (Day 48 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= run 5 miles.......I will be hitting both weight sessions tomorrow morning, lower and upper power.

DIET MACROS......pro-199....carbs-360....fat-66

update on weight= 176.6lbs so down 10lbs since starting

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 226 (Day 49 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= lower and upper power day.......

DIET MACROS......pro-200....carbs-350....fat-65

the next 2 weeks I will be going off baselines training plan though sticking to the diet as best as possible.....all cleared with base.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 227 (Day 50 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= 2.5 mile run with fully loaded gear.

DIET MACROS......pro-217....carbs-40....fat-56

----------


## tarmyg

> *Day 227 (Day 50 baseline plan)*
> 
> 
> TRAINING.....workout 1= 2.5 mile run with fully loaded gear.


What does that mean? Not the run but the gear?

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## baseline_9

> What does that mean? Not the run but the gear?
> 
> Thanks
> ~T
> 
> "I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
> Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs


I'm havin him pin 200mg of Test No Ester and 200mg of Tren No Ester before his runs... Because running is catabolic

----------


## Back In Black

> I'm havin him pin 200mg of Test No Ester and 200mg of Tren No Ester before his runs... Because running is catabolic


You should have him carb up on fully loaded potato skins then :Wink:

----------


## baseline_9

> You should have him carb up on fully loaded potato skins then


Fiber in potato skins slows digestion and blunts the insulin spike... He will defo go catabolic without an insulin spike...

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 228 (Day 51 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= 3 mile run no load and a lower power/hypo mix (didn't get as much done as I planned because my legs are sore and I have a decent run tomorrow a.m.......though I felt stronger, think ill be able to push the weight up next power squats.

DIET MACROS......pro-220....carbs-250....fat-55

macros might be a little off as I went out for tea....but overall the calories wont be over normal.

----------


## energizer bunny

> What does that mean? Not the run but the gear?
> 
> Thanks
> ~T
> 
> "I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
> Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs


sorry mate, not gear as in steroids ......I should of made it more clear, fully loaded equipment i.e boots,army clothes and weighted Bergen.

----------


## energizer bunny

> I'm havin him pin 200mg of Test No Ester and 200mg of Tren No Ester before his runs... Because running is catabolic





> You should have him carb up on fully loaded potato skins then





> Fiber in potato skins slows digestion and blunts the insulin spike... He will defo go catabolic without an insulin spike...


hahahaha.....don't give people ideas!......I do not encourage the eating of potato skins :Wink/Grin:

----------


## tarmyg

> sorry mate, not gear as in steroids......I should of made it more clear, fully loaded equipment i.e boots,army clothes and weighted Bergen.


Sounds interesting, perhaps join me for my next GoRuck :-)

~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 229 (Day 52 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= 5 mile run fully loaded with weight........


DIET MACROS......pro-220....carbs-?....fat-?


out all day today, def managed the protein, went over on the carbs and fats. im on holiday so having a few days out and about enjoying myself with the girlfriend.

----------


## energizer bunny

> Sounds interesting, perhaps join me for my next GoRuck :-)
> 
> ~T
> 
> "I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
> Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs


its tough but worth it mate...........whats goruck?

----------


## tarmyg

> its tough but worth it mate...........whats goruck?


Best thing you will ever do https://www.goruck.com/events

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 230 (Day 53 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= 3 mile run no load and push power/hypo mix


DIET MACROS......pro-220....carbs-?....fat-?


*Day 231 (Day 54 baseline plan)*

TRAINING........workout 1-7.5 mile run fully loaded.

DIET MACROS........pro-220.....carbs?.....fat-?


*Day 232 (Day 55 baseline plan)*

TRAINING......Workout 1....pull power/hypo mix

DIET MACROS......pro-200.....carb-?....fat-?

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 233 (Day 56 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= 10 mile fully loaded run, last one before my race!


DIET MACROS......pro-200....carbs-350....fat-65

this week I will be training weights, mon,tue and wed......mixing power and hypertrophy though not pushing to hard as got run next sunday. ill not be doing any training after Wednesday, maybe go for a walk on Thursday night.


Diet this week will be off again.....mon,tue and wed I will be having a very low carbs then thur,fri,sat,sunday ill be carb loading....

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 234 and 235 (Day 57 and 58 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= rest both days, my legs are very sore so taking things easy.....going to hit the gym wed and Thursday to train upper body, going to miss the legs this week.


DIET MACROS......pro-200....carbs-50....fat-55

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 236 and 237 (Day 59 and 60 baseline plan)*

TRAINING.....workout 1= push and pull hypo/power day, I just took it easy, legs still not fully recovered so didn't train them.


DIET MACROS......pro-220....carbs-350....fat-55 

started carb loading.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 238 and 239 (Day 61 and 62 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= rest days


DIET MACROS......pro-220....carbs-450....fat-55 

continued carb loading.

----------


## Back In Black

How's the weight/bodyfat, dropping?

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 240 (Day 63 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= Run day.....that was tough, I was sick at the end of one hill haha! glad I did it an glad its over, raised a few quid for help for heroes..


DIET MACROS......pro-....carbs-....fat-

out celebrating my run and bday tonight..........so no counting macros today or tomorrow.

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

BACK IN BLACK (not letting me quote you)

my weight/progress was flying 2 weeks ago, I was down to 176lbs..............the past 2 weeks I have not been following baseline plan to the tee......this was all cleared with base.....as I was running loads and this last week resting loads. im back on track as of Tuesday and I am just concentrating on following baselines plan 100%.........itl be the first time in a long time im concentrating only on one thing!

----------


## Back In Black

So, 14lbs down since the start of the year/this log, do you feel like you have more LBM too?

----------


## energizer bunny

some days lol.......I def have changed a bit, next time I hit 176lbs, ill post a pic from December last year at nearly 200lbs and of my 176lbs then you can have a look mate, see what you think.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 241 (Day 64 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= Recovery day

DIET MACROS......pro-....carbs-....fat-

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 242 (Day 65 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= lower body hypo day and 600 cals MISS

DIET MACROS......pro-226....carbs-243....fat-55 

back on track counting macros

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 243 (Day 66 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= upper push hypo day

DIET MACROS......pro-213....carbs-242....fat-57

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 244 (Day 67 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= upper body pull hypo day and 600 cals MISS

DIET MACROS......pro-222....carbs-245....fat-59

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 245 (Day 68 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= REST DAY

DIET MACROS......pro-217....carbs-44....fat-38

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 246 (Day 69 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= lower body power day and 600 cals HIIT

DIET MACROS......pro-197....carbs-362....fat-72

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 247 (Day 70 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= upper body power day and 600 cals MISS

DIET MACROS......pro-203....carbs-352....fat-77

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 248 (Day 71 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= REST DAY

DIET MACROS......pro-212....carbs-51....fat-53

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 249 (Day 72 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= lower body hypo day and 600 cals MISS

DIET MACROS......pro-221....carbs-252....fat-57

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 250 (Day 73 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= upper body push hypo day

DIET MACROS......pro-210....carbs-244....fat-59

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 251 (Day 74 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= upper body pull hypo day and 600 cals MISS

DIET MACROS......pro-218....carbs-252....fat-58

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 252 (Day 75 baseline plan)*

TRAINING.....workout 1= rest day

DIET MACROS......pro-213....carbs-48....fat-40

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 253 (Day 76 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= lower body power day and 600 cals HIIT

DIET MACROS......pro-204....carbs-350....fat-70

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 254 (Day 77 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= upper body power day and 600 cals MISS

DIET MACROS......pro-203....carbs-350....fat-70

----------


## GirlyGymRat

can i ask you what your 600 cal means in the above posts? notice any difference in the past 77 days?

----------


## energizer bunny

> can i ask you what your 600 cal means in the above posts? notice any difference in the past 77 days?


600 cals just means the amount of calories I have used/burned in my cardio session after my weights................

definitely a difference, though I had to detour from the plan for a couple of weeks. so progression slowed but im moving forward again now.

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 255 (Day 78 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= rest day

DIET MACROS......pro-221....carbs-54....fat-53

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I am scheduled to start a new approach soon, real soon. I am ready for a positive change to an approach! 
do you use a heart rate monitor with the fancy program set to your body or the cardio machine caloric usage? For example, I did a spinning class tonight but i have nothing to calculate my calories burned so i am wondering how you calculate. 

Also I am starting a new program soon, real soon. Going to jolt my system for sure and I am thrilled that you are seeing results with the BLine approach.  :Smilie: 




> 600 cals just means the amount of calories I have used/burned in my cardio session after my weights................
> 
> definitely a difference, though I had to detour from the plan for a couple of weeks. so progression slowed but im moving forward again now.
> 
> cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

> I am scheduled to start a new approach soon, real soon. I am ready for a positive change to an approach! 
> do you use a heart rate monitor with the fancy program set to your body or the cardio machine caloric usage? For example, I did a spinning class tonight but i have nothing to calculate my calories burned so i am wondering how you calculate. 
> 
> Also I am starting a new program soon, real soon. Going to jolt my system for sure and I am thrilled that you are seeing results with the BLine approach.



good stuff GGR, sounds like you are in the right mind set to get the ball rolling again!...........I use a heart rate monitor when I am out running but not in the gym, I tested my heart rate monitor in the gym, on the cross trainer and the readings of both were very close so no need for the HR monitor indoors. I also use a website to get aprox calories burned for when im training mma or muay thai.

baseline approach is good, gives you a lot of flexibility. my body changes very slowly so im in it for the long haul.

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 256 (Day 79 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= lower body hypo day and 600 cals MISS

DIET MACROS......pro-216....carbs-238....fat-59

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 257 (Day 80 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= upper body push and pull hypo day ( Ive had to double up on workouts as I am busy tomorrow afternoon and can not make the gym)

DIET MACROS......pro-222....carbs-254....fat-52

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 258 (Day 81 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= today was a rest day as I have been busy all day and still am......ive went over on my fat macros. 

DIET MACROS......pro-221....carbs-242....fat-74

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 259 (Day 82 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= REST DAY

DIET MACROS......pro-212....carbs-40....fat-40

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 260 (Day 83 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= lower body power day and 600 cals MISS.

DIET MACROS......pro-202....carbs-345....fat-73

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 261 (Day 84 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= upper body power day and 600 cals MISS.

DIET MACROS......pro-205....carbs-350....fat-75

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 262 (Day 85 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= rest day

DIET MACROS......pro-218....carbs-45....fat-40

----------


## energizer bunny

*Day 263 (Day 86 baseline plan)*


TRAINING.....workout 1= lower body hypo day and 600 cals MISS

DIET MACROS......pro-218....carbs-251....fat-60

----------


## GirlyGymRat

ut oh. were you go? a much deserved break?

----------


## Back In Black

> ut oh. were you go? a much deserved break?


He has a new pup and kitten. Maybe they ate his computer:/

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Hmmmm he's not the only one with a new HUNGRY pup and kitten : /



> He has a new pup and kitten. Maybe they ate his computer:/

----------


## Back In Black

Not sure why BunnyBoy can't post in here bit it appears he can't.

Still going at it and currently trying to resolve low test symptoms and get on TRT.

Good luck buddy :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Not sure why BunnyBoy can't post in here bit it appears he can't.
> 
> Still going at it and currently trying to resolve low test symptoms and get on TRT.
> 
> Good luck buddy


 Sometimes it makes me wonder what happens to members when they r going strong on their log for months and months and then silence. Eery!!! 

Thx for the bunny update!

----------


## Reiid13

Hope he can post soon , great thread ! And want to see the annual pics  :Big Grin:

----------


## energizer bunny

test

----------


## Back In Black

> test


icles.

----------


## energizer bunny

hey cheers for bumping this up as every time I went onto my thread it quickly came up error and took me off the page.........

anyway quick update........just coasting along on diet not counting macros or calories, eating carb cycling/back loading style.....not weighing or taking photos.............hitting the gym 3 days per week ala dorian yates/Marcus style training, running the other 3 days trying to get fitness up high. resting sunday...........been having more tests on test levels and 100% have primary hypogonadism, in the process of getting this sorted via nhs or privately...........haven't heard from my mentor baseline since September/October! im more worried about him than anything else! just hope he ok and going through a slump in training or something along those lines.

ill keep you guys updated.....but not start properly logging until I get my TRT in order as this in my opinion is ruining any chance of attaining my goals!

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

> icles.


haha! that's the topic of this week

----------


## Back In Black

What day buddy?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Welcome back bunny!!!. Base is on the lamb. Lol.

----------


## energizer bunny

> What day buddy?


Wednesday 0920.......it don't matter really......im starting trt (well down that path) that day.......the only thing up in the air is do I have to pay or will my 14 years of working and paying my taxes pay off and get it for free.......we will see

----------


## energizer bunny

> Welcome back bunny!!!. Base is on the lamb. Lol.


thank you GGR!! ive not been away really just couldn't post..........maybe he is on the lam lol...........or in the slammer.

----------


## energizer bunny

quick update. been to the docs, after having a feel of my balls and looking at my blood work he is sending me to a specialist i.e. endo.................said the letter to confirm my appointment could take up to a month! SLOW or what.

----------


## -KJ-

> quick update. been to the docs, after having a feel of my balls and looking at my blood work he is sending me to a specialist i.e. endo.................said the letter to confirm my appointment could take up to a month! SLOW or what.


Seriously slow!
Good Luck EB.

----------


## energizer bunny

> Seriously slow!
> Good Luck EB.


cheers KJ mate.............at least the ball is rolling.

----------


## -KJ-

> cheers KJ mate.............at least the ball is rolling.


Yeah that's the main thing sometimes the hardest part or longest is getting the ball rolling.

Keep us informed mate and keep logging.

----------


## tarmyg

Hope that Doctors visit goes Ok. Good luck!

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## energizer bunny

> Hope that Doctors visit goes Ok. Good luck!
> 
> Thanks
> ~T
> 
> "I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
> Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs


cheers mate

----------


## energizer bunny

update........

my appointment is in....I meet with an endo on feb 03 so not bad at all!.......though its after a wknd away with girlfriend for her 30th, so ill be hung over a little bit.

----------


## energizer bunny

had my first workout of the year today. hit a full body workout just to get back into the swing of things. My endo appointment cant come quick enough, my doc says im slightly aneamic and i have a germ in my stomach so im on a few tablets to sort that out. Back at the gym next week to try and get into a routine again. Diet has been poor the past 2 weeks, from monday ill be eating better but not going to count macros etc not until i can get my head on straight again.

cheers

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> had my first workout of the year today. hit a full body workout just to get back into the swing of things. My endo appointment cant come quick enough, my doc says im slightly aneamic and i have a germ in my stomach so im on a few tablets to sort that out. Back at the gym next week to try and get into a routine again. Diet has been poor the past 2 weeks, from monday ill be eating better but not going to count macros etc not until i can get my head on straight again.
> 
> cheers


It takes a couple weeks to recover from holidays......that period is now over.  :Smilie:  get it together bunny  :Smilie:

----------


## energizer bunny

Update!

had my appointment with an endocrinologist today (that i have waited 2 month for) and he was terrible, he brushed off my symptoms, said my test levels are acceptable and that evidence of giving men with borderline low test levels, extraneous testosterone can do more harm than good, his words were......you would have more chance of having a heart attack!...........he said that if i had a problem i would not need to shave as much! what! come on.............he seemed very blase y about my whole situation........saying its just what getting old does to us.......he has got me in for blood test tomorrow morning but if they are the same as previous he probably wont be doing anything more.

im very disappointed and realise that this "specialist" doesn't know his ear from his big toe!

i will wait for the results of these blood tests and what he has to say but looks like im going down the private route, costing me a pretty penny!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Update!
> 
> had my appointment with an endocrinologist today (that i have waited 2 month for) and he was terrible, he brushed off my symptoms, said my test levels are acceptable and that evidence of giving men with borderline low test levels, extraneous testosterone can do more harm than good, his words were......you would have more chance of having a heart attack!...........he said that if i had a problem i would not need to shave as much! what! come on.............he seemed very blase y about my whole situation........saying its just what getting old does to us.......he has got me in for blood test tomorrow morning but if they are the same as previous he probably wont be doing anything more.
> 
> im very disappointed and realise that this "specialist" doesn't know his ear from his big toe!
> 
> i will wait for the results of these blood tests and what he has to say but looks like im going down the private route, costing me a pretty penny!


I am sorry to read this bunny. Frustrating. Disappointing. Maybe the BW results will have an impact.

----------


## energizer bunny

> I am sorry to read this bunny. Frustrating. Disappointing. Maybe the BW results will have an impact.


Cheers GGR........im not holding my breath lol......not letting it get to me, i have a couple of plans in the pipework so definitely will be getting on TRT in the next few months.



on a side note, im back at the gym and i am using intermittent fasting 16 fast 8 hour feed for my eating plan. still not counting macros yet, though i will have to start in the next few weeks.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Cheers GGR........im not holding my breath lol......not letting it get to me, i have a couple of plans in the pipework so definitely will be getting on TRT in the next few months.
> 
> 
> 
> on a side note, im back at the gym and i am using intermittent fasting 16 fast 8 hour feed for my eating plan. still not counting macros yet, though i will have to start in the next few weeks.


damn man, sucks to hear that your doctor is not into helping out as much or doing more research for himself

----------


## energizer bunny

> damn man, sucks to hear that your doctor is not into helping out as much or doing more research for himself


cheers ragin, the thing is my endo is a professor! top of the chain. The problem is he is leading the fight against TRT, he has written a few articles in the papers. sods law i get the endo against TRT lol.

----------


## RaginCajun

> cheers ragin, the thing is my endo is a professor! top of the chain. The problem is he is leading the fight against TRT, he has written a few articles in the papers. sods law i get the endo against TRT lol.


Hahaha!

Glad to see ya back around

----------


## energizer bunny

Trained for 7 days in a row, 1 muscle group per day using HIT. With work and college how it is at the minute my routine is very different, ill be training 14 days in a row as above^^^^, then ill only be able to get to the gym 4 days in the next 14 day period so ill get lots of rest and recovery then. my eating plan is going well i.e 16 fast 8 feed. Im getting my head ready for counting macros again once i start my HCG monotherapy, this will happen in the next 3 weeks. 

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

So i decided against HCG monotherapy, instead i am going to see a private endo. Self medicating would be cheaper but with my health on the line i think its best i get professional help (at least for the first year) I will be having my first consultation tomorrow at the leger clinic, i have a years worth of blood work so hopefully he will not order anymore as the last set was only 4 weeks ago. Hopefully i can start getting sorted as i have been miserable the past few months.

on a side note, i will be counting macros again from Monday. about time i got back on track.

cheers

----------


## energizer bunny

Had my consultation today, traveled 2 half hours, paid £200. and he put me on clomid 

lol........so i am starting clomid therapy for 8 weeks, then blood work will be taken to see were im at.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Had my consultation today, traveled 2 half hours, paid £200. and he put me on clomid
> 
> lol........so i am starting clomid therapy for 8 weeks, then blood work will be taken to see were im at.


Hi bunny! Hope the HRT gets figured out. How's macro/diet/ training?

----------


## energizer bunny

> Hi bunny! Hope the HRT gets figured out. How's macro/diet/ training?


hello GGR! cheers for popping in........TRT journey is slowly moving forward.

training has been slow lately and diet has been below par.........i am starting to count macros from monday and will be logging again also. going to get back on track.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> hello GGR! cheers for popping in........TRT journey is slowly moving forward.
> 
> training has been slow lately and diet has been below par.........i am starting to count macros from monday and will be logging again also. going to get back on track.


I feel better about me when I am in shape, mouth under control and hitting gym regularity.  :Smilie:

----------


## energizer bunny

> I feel better about me when I am in shape, mouth under control and hitting gym regularity.


couldnt agree more, when im training and eating well i feel great, just never got the results vs effort put in.

----------


## energizer bunny

Week ending 16-03-14

Started counting macros this week, i am eating high carbs on weight training days and low carbs on cardio only days. works out low carb days are Monday, Wednesday and Friday........high carb days Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday.......Sunday is left open for me to decide each week, if i train its high carb and if i dont its low carb.

im taking 10000iu of Vit D3 and 6 gram of fish oil each day.

Ive also started clomid monotherapy at 50mg EOD. This is prescribed off my endo, hoping to kick start my natural testosterone production. i will be doing this for 6-8 weeks then having bloods taken to see were im at.

Monday-Carbs 48 Fat 60 Protein 160 (1.5 mile run)
Tuesday-Carbs 283 Fat 73 Protein 214 (Lower weights)
Wednesday-Carbs 33 Fat 26 Protein 170 (1.5 mile run)
Thursday-Carbs 251 Fat 37 Protein 209 (Upper Push weights)
Friday-Carbs 22 Fat 75 Protein 180 (1.5 mile run)
Saturday- Failed to count macros (Upper Pull weights)
Sunday- Failed to count macros (Upper Push weights) 

my weakest body part is my chest so if i train on Sundays i will be adding an extra push weights.

Slow start getting back into counting macros, though should get better as the weeks go on.

I will be starting austinites Fat loss stack tomorrow. 

cheers

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Week ending 16-03-14
> 
> Started counting macros this week, i am eating high carbs on weight training days and low carbs on cardio only days. works out low carb days are Monday, Wednesday and Friday........high carb days Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday.......Sunday is left open for me to decide each week, if i train its high carb and if i dont its low carb.
> 
> im taking 10000iu of Vit D3 and 6 gram of fish oil each day.
> 
> Ive also started clomid monotherapy at 50mg EOD. This is prescribed off my endo, hoping to kick start my natural testosterone production. i will be doing this for 6-8 weeks then having bloods taken to see were im at.
> 
> Monday-Carbs 48 Fat 60 Protein 160 (1.5 mile run)
> ...


^^. Nice

----------

